# Inuyasha Manga



## Sesshoumaru (Jan 25, 2005)

aah! whoever can find this for me get's like a bajillion reps from me. i've been looking for this for like... years...

I've found the occasional chaps/volumes and that one group that's just doing later stuff, though i cant remember em >.<

my bajillion rep deal only applies to a good group that's been doing em for a while



			
				ninjanerd said:
			
		

> my bajillion rep deal only applies to a good group that's been doing em for a while



what if its one guy that does an excellent job?


----------



## marcus (Jan 28, 2005)

there is this site this site but it has only the last chapters..


----------



## nigggs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know about that site already, i guess its the best one out there, ninjanerd did say he wanted a group that did the translations...oh well, beggers cant be choosers right?


----------



## solidboy (Jan 29, 2005)

um... what about Manga7 ? it has up to chapter 381


----------



## nigggs (Jan 29, 2005)

excellent find solidboy, rep 4 you, lets see if ninjanerd keeps his word.


----------



## digicanmon (Jan 29, 2005)

AHH! solidboy beat me to it. I already knew they were at directmanga.com. Darnit! Next time!!


----------



## Lesca (Feb 3, 2005)

@ sendomedo: There are 394 chapter as yet.


----------



## nigggs (Feb 3, 2005)

kagome looks more younger and innocent in the manga compared to the anime imo, what do you guys think?


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Feb 3, 2005)

nigggs said:
			
		

> lets see if ninjanerd keeps his word.


He didn't, I PMed that link to nn a day before solidboy posted it here and ninjanerd didn't give me any rep.


----------



## nigggs (Feb 3, 2005)

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> He didn't, I PMed that link to nn 7 hours before solidboy posted it here and ninjanerd didn't give me any rep.



same here, what an ass huh?


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 3, 2005)

ive been busy, sry guys  REPS ALL AROUND!!!

oh, and i found all of it on #ckmoney on irchighway


----------



## hyuuga tae1 (Feb 3, 2005)

The anime ended on ep167, do you know which manga volume that corresponds with?


----------



## nigggs (Feb 3, 2005)

hyuuga tae1 said:
			
		

> The anime ended on ep167, do you know which manga volume that corresponds with?



i've been searching for that as well, if you find out, please pm me.


----------



## nigggs (Feb 3, 2005)

167 is inconclusive, 

Naraku is still alive, Kohaku still has the shard in his back, the Shikon Jewel is still not completed, Inuyasha and Kagome still aren't together, and Kikyo is till alive. This final episode leaves everything up in the air.


----------



## Mu Dada (Apr 1, 2005)

*Inuyasha Manga comparison to anime*

Hey i've watched a little bit of inuyasha anime, but my friend had told me that the ending to the anime kinda sucked..i was wondering if anyone knew how good the manga was compared to the anime and whether or not they ended the same way?  thanks. =)


----------



## kreutzerlove (Apr 1, 2005)

Ive watched all of Inuyasha, yea the anime ending totally sucks, i think they just had to cut it short because maybe it was getting worse ratings cuz the story drags on for a really long time .. i always like it, it was the first anime i really got into. after the anime ended i read some of the manga and i think its about the same as the anime but from what ive seen the manga hasnt ended yet


----------



## Mu Dada (Apr 1, 2005)

dannggg the manga is still going on?!? and i thought the anime was long! =O


----------



## Drizzt (Apr 1, 2005)

Inuyasha

The anime ended in a less than favorable way, because the producers caught up with the manga. Instead of dishing out filler upon filler (ex. Rurouni Kenshin), the producers decided to end the show until the manga has progress further before continuing.

The manga is currently still being written and published.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 1, 2005)

Can anybody who's following the manga list some of the significant story changes the anime made, and some what went on after the point the anime ended(don't need an entire summary here, just want the important stuff)?

I completely lost interest in InuYasha around episode 70-80-ish... When I started hearing rumors about the show ending, I played catch up and watched 'em at a friends. Have never followed the manga, the series just goes _nowhere_ it seems...


----------



## Mu Dada (Apr 1, 2005)

sad...it seemed that the series had really good potential in the beginning..


----------



## Codde (Apr 1, 2005)

Don't know the differences between the manga and the anime but the manga is a bit past chapter 400.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 1, 2005)

Christ...

Am I correct in assuming that absolutely *nothing* has been resolved?


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 1, 2005)

Pretty much.  Apparently Takahashi plans to go on for at least another 100 chapters, so the series is nowhere near over yet. XD

I used to be a huge Inuyasha fan, but I started to lose interest in it at about the same time I really started getting into Naruto, so at some point I stopped watching the anime and just continued following the manga. So I can't really tell you how much was changed, but I do know that the filler added in Naruto ain't got nuthin' on the filler in Inuyasha.  When they started to get too close to catching up with the manga, they just added in filler like crazy. The manga's plot is somewhat more concise, although again, nothing's even close to being resolved right now.

A few big things have happened, though.  They're huge spoilers, so highlight at your own risk--this is *major *stuff, and if you plan on watching the anime again when it resumes (which I think it will), you probably won't want to read it.



*Spoiler*: __ 



- Naraku's made a couple of new henchmen, Mouryoumaru and (much more recently) Byakuya. Other than that he's been pretty inactive and boring.
- Hakudoushi was killed--Miroku sucked him into the kazaana. XD (I luv t3h monk.)
- Kagura, in order to save Kohaku's life, finally betrayed Naraku out in the open. Although Inu-tachi tried to get there in time to help, they were ultimately too late and Kagura paid a huge price for finally standing up--Naraku poisoned and killed her.
- Sango and the rest finally learned that Kohaku had gotten his memories back, and he joined up with them.
- Kikyou showed up not too long afterward, and revealed during a chat with Inuyasha that in order to kill Naraku, they'd need to destroy his body _and _soul... and the only thing with the power to do the latter would be the Shikon jewel.  The completed jewel, that is.
- Overhearing this, Kohaku (who of course is being kept alive solely by one of the last remaining fragments), decided to get all noble and run off like a fool. We haven't seen him since. XD
- Kouga acquired these nifty new bracelets that give him funky-ass claws when they're activated (a picture is worth a thousand words--spoiler pic), so his shards are kinda safe for now... but then again, they're still really not.  Eh, the issue hasn't come up again since.
- Inuyasha, feeling left out of the plot development, decided to get a new power ('nother spoiler pic) for his sword.  (Which took _way _too many chapters to happen, incidentally.) It can now absorb the opponent's youki and blast it back at them, or something like that... only thing is, it's apparently too much for Inu to handle, and if he doesn't figure out how to master it it's gonna kill him eventually.




That's pretty much everything I can think of... the series is currently at 403 chapters. It's like the manga equivalent of the Energizer bunny.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, some interesting stuff in there. Kinda sad about Kagura, though... I was kinda hoping she'd be free. If you wanna be grim about it, I guess that *is* a way to be free, but... ._.



			
				Spectrum said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It can now absorb the opponent's youki and blast it back at them, or something like that...


*BORING!* Sounds like a Bakuryuuha that doesn't parry. 

Thanks for takin' the time to write that up, Spectrum.


----------



## kreutzerlove (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah after the anime ended I went to read the manga and it was really boring, I want sesshoumaru to more appearances and I keep patiently waiting . . .. ..


----------



## Chillin (Apr 1, 2005)

My friend has been pressing me to read it, but honestly if Inuyasha and that lame Kouga are the only ones that get stronger I don't really care to read it. At the very least, Kagura's part was well done.


----------



## kreutzerlove (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah Kagura was the only part where someone that was actually important died, and I liked the way it was done. I got sick of Inuyasha and Naraku getting stronger but no one else, Kagome needs to stop being useless and actually do something.. its so stupid.


----------



## hyuga_megami (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm around ep 80 or so.. 
can anyone tell me what happens between Inuyasha & Kagome??? pls pls pls???


----------



## KoumaKyuuKetsuki (Apr 4, 2005)

I think theres a little more religious stuff in the manga(ex. Miroku's wind tunnel isn't called wind tunnel it's called the abyss and he says some stuff about Budda and stuff like that but rather than that it's pretty much the same)


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 5, 2005)

Er, not quite sure where you got that.  In the original version Miroku's "wind tunnel" is called the kazaana, which basically does mean wind tunnel, or air void, or something along those lines. And I don't recall there being anything remotely religious about it--just a little vacuum in his hand that sucks anything up, that's all. I'm a huge Miroku fan, so I'd have paid close attention to any details like that. 

As far as I know, the anime and the dub have been more or less faithful to the manga when it comes to mentioning of religion--which doesn't exactly say much, as there isn't much to mention to begin with. Despite Miroku being a Buddhist priest and Kaede and Kikyou being Shinto priestesses, it doesn't come up much...

hyuga_megami, the truth about Inuyasha and Kagome...


*Spoiler*: _dun dun dun..._ 



...is that nothing happens between them. Ever. They kiss in movie 2, which is hardly even canon, and that's the only time anything big has ever happened with them throughout the entirety of the series. As we've said, the manga isn't over yet, so they might still get together at the end. But as of now things are pretty much the same as they were all the way back in episode 80.


----------



## tengteng (Apr 6, 2005)

I never read the manga but I watched around 50 esipodes of the show,not that bad,but I read fr the net that was really no ending..


----------



## spinstate (Apr 12, 2005)

Takahashi has a lot experience in dragging out storylines in manga. Just look at Ranma 1/2...the same stuff on and on... ^^


----------



## Blayze (Apr 15, 2005)

400+ chapters. It looks like Takahashi's finally getting her arse into gear. You see it in her works. Sod all for nearly all of the story and then suddenly she lurches ungainly into ENDINGKTHXBAI mode.

The only difference is that unlike Maison Ikkoku's sudden shift from first to third gear, Inuyasha's got about 100 chapters for her to BEGIN to wrap everything up.

So that means... *ahem*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lotus-boy's death.
Kouga's loss of the protection thingy.
Kouga's loss of the shards.
Kohaku's loss of the shards.
Kikyou giving up on Inuyasha.
Kouga giving up on Kagome.
Inuyasha admitting to himself he loves Kagome.
Inuyasha and Kagome telling each other.
The resolution of the rosary (Although it'll be an 'I came to like it' situation, I hate the rosary and wish it and the spell were gone forever).
Kikyou and Kohaku getting together (It may sound weird, but after the OMFG THEY MELTED BAMBI! chapter, that pairing just seems cool). 





She's not going to do all of THAT in 100 chapters, considering how much posing she has her characters do (Especially if your name isn't Inuyasha. Then you get to stand on the sidelines during a battle and be absolutely no help whatsoever).


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 16, 2005)

I liked watching the anime for awhile but stoped around episode 100 or something.  The story was just not going anywhere and it was boring.  I assume the manga is the same way :/


----------



## Blayze (Apr 16, 2005)

It's a Takahashi work. They're all stretched beyond the patience of nearly all of her fans, and she milks them all for as much money as she can, draining each idea completely dry. She manages to put an almost impossible lack of content into her chapters, considering she has nearly twenty pages to work with each week.

Two words can be used to express her works: Status quo. Nothing changes. At the end of every battle, there's been no revelations, no character development. All Inuyasha is... *deep breath* ...is a load of battles where only Inuyasha fights and everyone else stands on the sidelines and gasps. Shippou is only there to rehash the plot at certain moments (Most likely when Takahashi realises she's a few panels short of her page quota).

Kikyou makes an appearance, Inuyasha goes off for a chat. Kagome then waxes lyrical as she angsts about Kikyou. Kouga appears, Inuyasha gets angry. Both times, Inuyasha gets osuwaried. Kohaku pops up, Sango goes into an angsting spree that puts even Kagome's relentless angsting to shame.

Seriously. I bet you could cut the number of chapters down by as much as a third, and I bet that people who had experience of comic layouts could probably halve the number of chapters and STILL get everything in and explained.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 6, 2005)

Take The quiz yourself!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 6, 2005)

I am up to the Band of Seven arc in the anime, when Inuyasha saves the gang from the temple and than they are cured of the poison , what chapters would that be or around?


----------



## spinstate (Jul 6, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> I am up to the Band of Seven arc in the anime, when Inuyasha saves the gang from the temple and than they are cured of the poison , what chapters would that be or around?



Chapter 240 is where they get saved from that poison guy,that's around volume 25.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 6, 2005)

eglacirion said:
			
		

> Chapter 240 is where they get saved from that poison guy,that's around volume 25.



Thanks a lot.

EDIT- Crap.  I can't acess Chapter 240 or Volume 25.


----------



## Nathan (May 6, 2006)

*InuYasha*

Well, I've done a search but there was no actual InuYasha discussion. And if there is and I am mistaken, mods feel free to delete it.

Rumiko Takahashi even said so herself that InuYasha will be ending soon ~ Around chapter 500. And it's now at Chapter 455, which approximately leaves 45 chapters left.

So come here to discuss InuYasha in general, or the lastest manga chapter 455.     In the latest chapter it seems that Kohaku is in a problem. Is Kohaku finally going to die -again-? And what about Kikyou who has been poisoned? Or about Kouga's shard protection that is over? And how will Kagome get uncorrupted?
We'll find out soon.  

The anime is done, but the manga is still staying strong... hopefully.

Discuss away!


----------



## Freija (May 6, 2006)

if this manga doesn't end soon im gonna kill the manga-ka >_>


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2006)

Wait, Inu Yasha has _500_ chapters?


----------



## L?thien (May 10, 2006)

Now, the manga is at chapter 455, Takahashi said the manga will end around chapter 500.


----------



## Yondy (May 10, 2006)

Where do you guys download it?

I can't find it anywhere :S


----------



## HugeGuy (May 13, 2006)

Wow, nearly 500 chapters? It's been a long time since I last read Inuyasha. Is it still that popular in Japan? Seriously, I think the series is too long. It's the only thing that's more dragged out than Sasuke's comeback.


----------



## inufan1234 (May 30, 2006)

I found what you were looking for at isohunt.com

Link removed

vol 1-45.


----------



## isanon (Jul 1, 2006)

um where can i find the packlists for ckmoney ,ckmoney.com seems to be down


----------



## Alucard (Jul 19, 2006)

well i know this is an old thread but i found a site where the latest inuyasha manga chapters are...i know most people were used to see it on ear tweak but now i found place where it was left off





oh and btw...for all of the Sesshoumaru fans out there. wait till you see the latest chapter...its gonna pwn your sox off!!!!!


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2006)

DemonAlucard said:
			
		

> well i know this is an old thread but i found a site where the latest inuyasha manga chapters are...i know most people were used to see it on ear tweak but now i found place where it was left off
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She's alive!?

Sess seems somewhat smaller now, but in a good way.  Like, holy crap.  If she ever does anything, I hope it's either meaningful or gratiously fanservicy.  Or both.  Hopefully both.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



MAN!!! i craped my pants when i saw her....although i wish it was an unknown sister lol but oh well its the mother...WOW!!! her face looks soo much like kagura...heh i am pretty sure she is gonna say something about her and why tensaiga is the way it is


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2006)

DemonAlucard said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> MAN!!! i craped my pants when i saw her....although i wish it was an unknown sister lol but oh well its the mother...WOW!!! her face looks soo much like kagura...heh i am pretty sure she is gonna say something about her and why tensaiga is the way it is




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I guess now that Kikyou's gone we needed a dominant female character introduced into the series.  Who could be better then?

Honestly I can't say how their discussion will play out.  There's things I want her to ask him, I'd enjoy it if she even teased him a bit, but really I wouldn't be surprised if she got straight down to buisness with him and then we never hear anything from her again.

I hope Kohaku is left in her care just so we have a chance to get to know her better.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 19, 2006)

Wesley said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



heh i hope that happens,but i doubt it. She problaby hates humans as much as Sesshoumaru. You are also right that her appearance will problaby be limited, maybe for 2 chaptors and never to see her again..without knowing her name


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 17, 2006)

So the ending in the anime pretty much sucked, so here's my question.

Does the manga go farther than this, and is it still going on in Japan? Cuz I think I read somewhere that it was at volume 47 and still going.


----------



## BlaZeR (Aug 17, 2006)

The Manga does indeed go further than the anime.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 17, 2006)

The manga is much,much better than the anime.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

ya and she is ending it very soon. also they are going to start up the anime again if she ends it soon this is why you see alot of stuff happening now in the manga that it gives away " its going to end" 

so when this happens i will start watching the anime again they said if she does not end it the anime team will make up there own ending to the show so fyi the anime will start up again.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ya and she is ending it very soon. also they are going to start up the anime again if she ends it soon this is why you see alot of stuff happening now in the manga that it gives away " its going to end"
> 
> so when this happens i will start watching the anime again they said if she does not end it the anime team will make up there own ending to the show so fyi the anime will start up again.



Oh god I hope that's true. I can't stand it when Manga inspired anime doesn't fully end like Love Hina.


----------



## Alucard (Aug 24, 2006)

finaly the latest chapter has arrived

Link removed

wow...can anyone say cliffhanger...ever since this arc started its been cliffhanger after cliffhanger


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Aug 25, 2006)

Alucard said:
			
		

> finaly the latest chapter has arrived
> 
> click me
> 
> wow...can anyone say cliffhanger...ever since this arc started its been cliffhanger after cliffhanger



I agree, cliffhangers are getting on my nerves. But I feel bad for Sessshoumaru now.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Everytime Tessaiga becomes stronger, he looses someone important to him. First Kagura, now poor Rin too? I hope she will be okay.


----------



## MOTO (Aug 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Rin is not really dead even though it seems like it. I really liked this chapter. It really shows how much he cares about her. I feel bad for him too.


----------



## Alucard (Aug 29, 2006)

Chapter 471 has been released....as usual the link
heres is a clip of it in action



*Spoiler*: __ 



its nice that rin survived...altough it sucks that kohaku cant be saved by Tensaiga. Also i guess this is the last time we see Sesshoumaru's mom forever  without knowing her name.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 29, 2006)

^

Just read it. That certainly came out interesting. So... Sesshoumaru is becoming more like his father...

The mystery continues with Sess' mom... she actually is a really nice person.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh wow, I can't believe that Sesshoumaru's mother actually saved Rin! Great chapter except for the fact that Rin was revived so easily. It makes his mother look almost godly. But thank goodness, at least Sesshoumaru didn't lose another important person to him.


----------



## Alucard (Sep 6, 2006)

472...
Link removed


i must admit...i feel like seeing another sesshoumaru arc... cause we almost never see him in the manga. oh well...time for a new arc....this one seems to be a mini arc though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2006)

Ugh, this series has gotten really stale.  We need another twist...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Like when Sesshoumaru's mom showed up out of no where.


----------



## BlaZeR (Oct 7, 2006)

*Inuyasha ?*

What chapter continues the last episode of the anime ?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 8, 2006)

Am also clueless bout that


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 28, 2006)

Searched but couldn't find so please don't flame...

Where exactly should I start reading the Manga after watch the last Inuyasha episode (167) of Anime?

If possible a exact chapter number would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 29, 2006)

Rukia said:


> Ugh, this series has gotten really stale.  We need another twist...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That twist was of bad taste.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 1, 2006)

For those asking about where to start the Inuyasha Manga after the Anime.  Start around Volumes 34 - 37.

Does anybody have volume 46?  It's the only one i'm missing....

Oh and last but not least, why did they stop making the Inuyasha Anime?


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 1, 2006)

Is it really true they will start up the Anime again?

Does anybody have a link or source of proof?

Great news if it's true..


----------



## Alucard (Nov 1, 2006)

for one they didnt want to do fillers like naruto so they stoped.


----------



## Oneiricer (Nov 15, 2006)

really? so she is going to end the manga and they will start animating inuyasha again? will it still be worth doing though, sincethe series ended so long ago? 3+ years? where do you guys have proof (if any) that they will start reanimating the show?

thanks!


----------



## Idun (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh I really hope they start animating it again ;D I would love that ;D


----------



## Rori (Nov 15, 2006)

Guh, there's been no anouncment that they're going to animate it again, where are you people get your info from?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 15, 2006)

^

From InuYashaworld and AnimeNewsNetwork. But the producers haven't given that much info yet. All they said was a 'might start InuYasha up again'. And that was said early 2005. It's not 100%.


----------



## Rori (Nov 16, 2006)

> From InuYashaworld and AnimeNewsNetwork. But the producers haven't given that much info yet. All they said was a 'might start InuYasha up again'. And that was said early 2005. It's not 100%.



Early 05 huh, I'd love it if they did, but it's been a year since that I guess, nothing much to go on.


----------



## Oneiricer (Nov 16, 2006)

do you have a link for that ? or a quote?


----------



## DarkStealth86 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am having a very hard time finding Inuyasha volume 45. Does anyone know a good site to find it.

thanks.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 25, 2006)

Did Kirara just....


*Spoiler*: _Latest chapter_ 




die.

Why would the author kill Kirara off!?


----------



## Rori (Nov 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _chap 483?_ 





I can't even tell. Well, I think that woman pulled out all of Kiraras bones. I hope to god she's not dead. That was way too quick of a death is you ask me. 

that, and there's been too many deaths lately.


----------



## Alucard (Nov 27, 2006)

it wasn't kirara it was a flashback when the demon took the bones off the wolf


----------



## Rori (Dec 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Good to see Hiraikotsu is going to get fixed, but how she'll slay those youkai without it, I'll never know.


----------



## DarkStealth86 (Dec 23, 2006)

did they put out chapter 487 this week?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 24, 2006)

Any really revelant developments in the past few months? I don't really wanna go thru 10-12 months of manga and read it...


----------



## Nathan (Dec 24, 2006)

^

You mean plot and character developpement in the manga? Yeah, there has been TONS.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 31, 2006)

Care to elaborate? Anyone dead, super powered up, new characters?


----------



## Firedraconian (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, uh. Miroku sucked up too much poison and is now dying even quicker from using the Wind Tunnel. On the bright side, he's drinking a poison that will numb him to any pain from the Wind Tunnel, so he can use it without flinching, even though it's still killing him. 

Inuyasha hasn't gotten any new powers. 

Sesshoumaru perfected Zangetsuha. Rin got killed again, then revived by Sesshoumaru's mom because the Tenseiga can only revive someone once. Kohaku apparently can't be revived via Tenseiga because of the Shikon jewel. 

Sango destroyed Hiraikotsu, and is currently doing some weird spirit quest to visit the demons whose bones make up Hirakotsu, who are now trying to kill her for poisoning them and refusing to promise not to do it again if Miroku's life is in danger.

Oh, and Shippou is drunk.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 5, 2007)

^

I'll add to that.

*Spoiler*: _List of dead people in the recent manga_ 




Kagura is dead, that's old news though. Moryoumaru died. Kouga is out of the story now since his Shikon shards are gone. Kikyou is dead. Kanna is dead.


----------



## Firedraconian (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, right, forgot about Kikyo and Kanna. And Kagome got that uber bow she hasn't actually used yet, except against Kanna where it showed nothing we haven't seen before. Magical beam arrows of light and whatnot.

Poor Kanna, though. Naraku is losing all his fun little subordinates. What's he got left, just Byakuya?


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 16, 2007)

I just read from chapter 119-488. Damn there was a lot of plot development after the anime ended (circa chapter 350ish).  So many characters have died. Still seems like there's alot of manga left to go though.

Also, how much time has passed in manga since the begining? I think there have been something like 7 new moons shown in story but 7 months just doesn't seem long enough.


----------



## Alucard (May 17, 2007)

this latest one is actually funny...check it out

[Shinsen-Subs]​_Tokyo​_Majin​_Gakuen​_Kenpuchou​_-​_14​_[087EE91C][FINAL].avi


----------



## Pein (May 18, 2007)

does anyone know where i can read chapter 350 to the current chapter


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (May 20, 2007)

Alucard said:


> this latest one is actually funny...check it out



 Poor Inuyasha, though I feel worse for him for what happened at the end of chapter 494. Guy could probably have gotten laid if Souta and co. hadn't chose that moment to get home.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 4, 2007)

is this the only thread dedicated to inuyasha manga?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey.

It says that Naraku can melt mountains with his poison....that true? Anyone able to make scans or refer me to the chapter?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2007)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Hey.
> 
> It says that Naraku can melt mountains with his poison....that true? Anyone able to make scans or refer me to the chapter?



Episodes 120 through 125 of the anime deal with that segment of the series.  Naraku had been rebuilding himself underneath Mt. Hakurei, eventually growing to such proportions that he'd actually taken up most of the interior of the mountain itself.  Once he'd completely rid himself of his human side, he released his shoki, and began collapsing the mountain from the inside out.  Rivers of it were forming and began erroding canals in the nearby countryside.

This refers to the season where that that incident had occured.  There's a small episode (#123) summary, but no pics.

Suffice to say, unless you've got a formidable amount of Spiritual power or a yoki that can stand up to his poison, there's not going to much of you left if it pools over you.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jul 30, 2007)

Tim811 said:


> I just read from chapter 119-488. Damn there was a lot of plot development after the anime ended (circa chapter 350ish).  So many characters have died. Still seems like there's alot of manga left to go though.
> 
> Also, how much time has passed in manga since the begining? I think there have been something like 7 new moons shown in story but 7 months just doesn't seem long enough.



It seems it really has been just one school year. In a recent chapter Kagome was filling out High School applications.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 30, 2007)

Tim811 said:


> It seems it really has been just one school year. In a recent chapter Kagome was filling out High School applications.



16 year old Kagome will rock the universe.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 10, 2007)

well it looks like tesseiga is totally uber now that it can perform the completed meidou zangetsuha. that is totally amazing, who can possibly stop inuyasha now... and apparently tenseiga will grow even more as well. and the only shard left is in kohaku, it just got tainted, damn. and the jewels' darkness has created a tangible creature which sesshomoru is hell bent on battling alone. hmm pretty good !!!! i wonder how many more chapters this will go on for it does seem to be winding down finally


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2007)

Sess's missing left arm is going WTF right now, so who knows what's going to happen and for how long?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah maybe tenseiga will be able to recover his left arm!!!


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure what to make of this development; that's going to have to be a badass arm for all the fanfare. I have to admit after five-hundred chapters I was expecting things to wind down and yet we still end up getting filler and we now have more incarnations. What about Byakuya ? Kill him already !

Still, a lot has managed to happen in such a short time (and yet...), Sango and Kagome getting upgrades strike me as being about damn time, but I can't say that I care for how useless Miroku seems to be becoming. He's always been my favorite character and he certainly doesn't need power to stay that way; however we've had examples of uber monks in the past, so it's about time he stepped up. And, yeah, Kohaku's shard is another mystery, not that I've ever been partial to the little kid.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 10, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> does anyone know where i can read chapter 350 to the current chapter



It's here! 

=]

After that if i were u id try The Angler b/c they update the day the translation comes out =]. Thats what i use ^_^



Ichigo said:


> Is it really true they will start up the Anime again?
> 
> Does anybody have a link or source of proof?
> 
> Great news if it's true..



Technically they never really truly closed there project or said its the end. They might start working on it agian but no1 knows for sure =S. I sure hope they do.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 11, 2007)

i miss hakudoshi; he was one of my fave bad guys!!! i also miss seeing kagura's tits.


----------



## Tash (Aug 11, 2007)

I picked up the manga around where the anime ended and I just want to know are those annoying friends of kagome in the manga or were they filler. I cant stand them


----------



## Wesley (Aug 11, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> I picked up the manga around where the anime ended and I just want to know are those annoying friends of kagome in the manga or were they filler. I cant stand them



They are completely canon only I don't think they get names in the manga.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 12, 2007)

it really seems like the story will end soon. i mean once sess and inu defeat this dark jewel force magatsuhi, presumably not only will sess be uber powerful, but so will inu, so will sango, and so will kagome finally,s ince the darkness of the jewel will stop restricting her full potential powers. i also believe miroku is destined to kill himself using kazanna defeating naraku at the end. byakuya really doesnt seem very important he hasnt even had a single proper battle yet and it looks like naraku is about to go down

edit: wow bakusaiga !!! sesshormoru's left arm WAS restored and not only that but he has HIS OWN sword, and is basically a daiyoukai now on his own, awesomeness.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Aug 26, 2007)

^^I agreed with most of your post except the part where Miroku dies using his Kazanna. Sango's personality won't allow fr something like that to happen....


----------



## Tash (Aug 26, 2007)

Meh I thought when Sess got his own sword it's powers would out rank meidou but this was kinda a let down it's just like a suped up wind scar, but at least his arm is back. Maybe Bakusaiga will be able to steal other youki powers like tensaiga. I wan't it's full abilities explained.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Aug 26, 2007)

^^I think after this next chapter with Kagome's issues explained Sess's sword will get an explaination


----------



## Wesley (Aug 26, 2007)

I sure as heck didn't understand it.


----------



## Tash (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol Kagome needs to stay out of my manga IMO she is only needed as Inuyashas LI. Even when she gets this power up she has coming I doubt she do more than stand there and spam stronger arrows.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 26, 2007)

bakusaiga is totally uber what are you talking about? what it does is, whenever it does damage to something.... that thing it damaged CANNOT BE HEALED ever again, and if other demon parts try to re-absorb it THEY TOO WILL START BEING DAMAGED. in other words it is the absolutely perfect weapon for large regenerating demons such as naraku himself


----------



## Tash (Aug 27, 2007)

True but he was still more haxxed when he had the ability to send people straight to hell, it's more of a downgrade than an upgrade.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh thank god, another power-up arc is behind us. Who's next to get a power-up? Jaken? Rin gets Loli powers?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 27, 2007)

Nah, now he's got an anti-spirit weapon and an anti everything else weapon.  All those regenerates are going to PAY!


----------



## Deviate (Aug 27, 2007)

Sessy new sword is not a downgrade. An attack sends enemies to Hell would most likely not work on Naraku. There is no one way the writer would let her ten year old bad guy die in one hit. Naraku will be killed with everyones power-uped attacks. Sessy's sword and Sango's weapon are important weapons needed to kill Naraku. Kagome's power-up will just be some stupid super holy arrow that will probably be shot into InuYasha's 7th new attack.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 27, 2007)

sesshomoru is downright dangerous now, not only does he have both of his arms back but he has a badass new sword of his very own, he is a true daiyoukai, i serously think he is more powerful than inuyasha at this point, once again, even with the black tessseiga. and i still think miroku will die but maybe he'll die fighting byakuya even before naraku. miroku just seems pathetic right now


----------



## Tash (Aug 27, 2007)

Lol that attack being Inu's new powerup it most likely will kill Naraku. And as for it being a downgrade an attack that first has to hit the target physically to work < than a long ranged attack that sends enemies straight to hell.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Aug 27, 2007)

lol Inuyasha will take Sess's new power up and laugh about it saying Father would've wanted it this way


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 27, 2007)

the thing is inuyasha wont use it unless he has a clear shot at just naraku,and knowing naraku that will be impossible, he'll use human shields and disperse his body etc


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Aug 27, 2007)

And Sess wont object to killing a human. I think not b/c Sess has grown soft over the span of the manga were emotions are concerned. Look at how he reacted when Rin was in hell.


----------



## paperkut (Aug 28, 2007)

Just caught up to 518...I don't think Sess will ever fight Inuyasha again, it'll be pointless now. and sess' left arm...yes!


----------



## paperkut (Aug 28, 2007)

Do you guys think Inuyasha will get his own sword before the series ends as well?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 28, 2007)

He's already made Tessegia is own sword.  Happened after Goshiku broke Tessegia the first time.


----------



## Tash (Aug 28, 2007)

Aww damn I just realised that Inu has got one more powerup coming. Dragon scaled tessaiga's final form. So we have at least three more chapters till crash with Naraku.


----------



## paperkut (Aug 28, 2007)

I hope so, unlike Tenseiga, Tessaiga's too important to be dumped by another power up, it's part of the team, should serve its purpose and be used to the fullest till the end.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 28, 2007)

Jesus Fucking Christ, you're right Swajio! I just hope the writer forgets about that and gets on with the final fight already.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 28, 2007)

We've got a long way to go...


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 28, 2007)

Bakusaiga is sorta unimpressive... looking. I was kinda expecting a cooler looking sword... Bleach has spoiled me in that regard. With that said, I assume Sess can disappear to go train with his sword to discover a decent special attack while Inuyasha perfects his own sword.

And Miroku stops being a gimp.

And Koga returns.

And Miroku stops being a gimp.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 28, 2007)

I wonder if anyone actually hopes that Kikyo comes back yet again. I sure as hell don't, but I wonder if anyone does.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 28, 2007)

You know, reading through the manga is actually pretty enjoyable.  It's not hard to read, it's not too complicated, there's rising and there's falling action, comedic episodes, the same old gags told a bit differently.  The art gets the point across and when a scene is good, it's really, really, good.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2007)

The manga is still going on right? while the anime series is completed. So is the manga catching up with the anime? or is there more story to the series in the manga?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 29, 2007)

There's about 150 chapters (more then three years) of manga material that wasn't converted into anime format at this point.  If they decided to restart the anime, they'd have enough marterial to last somewhere between 50 and 80 episodes.

Alot has happened since the anime ended.  Alot alot.  It's hard to say when it'll end, but for a long while it's felt like there's gonig to be conclusion very soon.

Of course, for a manga as long running as Inuyasha, that feeling could easily last for a couple years in manga time.  ^^;


----------



## Nikitaa (Aug 29, 2007)

I prefered the anime over the manga ;( Especially because of the music. I still listen to the instrumental OSTs composed by Kaoru Wada ;> If anyone wants some OSTs, I'll gladly upload them for you 

I used to love IY then but the latest chapters.. I really force myself to read them because I want to know the ending..


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Aug 30, 2007)

I am not a big fan of how Kagome is currently getting hyped up to be something uber powerful in the new chapter.

Even if she gets the much deserved power boost it is not like she is gonna use it destructively like inu or sess.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 30, 2007)

I just think Kagome isn't a very good Miko.  I mean, Kikyo trained day and night basically for her entire life and it shows.  She's got confidence, she's aware of her limitations, and how to best use her powers to take Youkai out quickly and efficiently.  

With Kagome she just shoots her arrows and hopes for the best most of the time.  Kind of like how Inuyasha does it, except he can pull it off.

Sesshomaru is to Inuyasha as Kikyo is to Kagome basically.


----------



## Mr. All Sunday (Aug 30, 2007)

Simple question: is the manga any less repetitive and dumb then the anime?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 30, 2007)

Mr. All Sunday said:


> Simple question: is the manga any less repetitive and dumb then the anime?



Simple Answer: It's even more so.   

Seriously, that's just how Inuyasha is.  Maybe it's more enjoyable in manga format, who know's?  I just like the series.


----------



## Nikitaa (Aug 30, 2007)

Dmoney729 said:


> Even if she gets the much deserved power boost it is not like she is gonna use it destructively like inu or sess.



Many people underestimate or don't think much about her because she seems to be just watching the fight and her bows never seem to have an effect. I think she's very useful, it's just that Rumiko Takahashi doesn't want HER to do all the work. Really, it would be really boring if Kagome just shot an arrow - and the enemy is defeated. That's why I think the mangaka made Kagome a bit 'weaker' and gave her the 'watch-IY-while-he-kicks-ass-role'.



Wesley said:


> I just think Kagome isn't a very good Miko.  I mean, Kikyo trained day and night basically for her entire life and it shows.  She's got confidence, she's aware of her limitations, and how to best use her powers to take Youkai out quickly and efficiently.
> 
> With Kagome she just shoots her arrows and hopes for the best most of the time.  Kind of like how Inuyasha does it, except he can pull it off.



Well, Kagome is/was a 'normal' girl while Kikyo spent her whole life on training and mastering, of course Kikyo is way better and stronger than Kagome but Kagome herself isn't too bad for a normal teenager who was expected to have powers like a Miko from the very beginning?

Just some thoughts ^_^


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, if viewed from the perspective of being a reincarnation, perhaps unsealing her power completely will increase her competence if she can draw on Kikyo's experience, as well as powers.

Still, starting to wonder a bit about what "almost over" actually means for this manga. Another year of material ? Given its glacial pace, I don't see how adding another plotline will do anything than slow things down even more, although I very well could be wrong and wouldn't mind. Really, I'm just curious to see how it'll end more so than really wanting it to.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 1, 2007)

well at least toto sai made a nice little sheath for bakusaiga.... and kagome woke up.... looks like sess will need to use tensaiga to dispose of the spirit of magatsuhi. and THEN kagome's "real" power will awaken. i think kohaku is a dead man since naraku will almost certainly have to complete the dark shikon no tama before the final encounter, considering how overpowered all the good guys are now (with the exception of miroku lol)


----------



## Tash (Sep 1, 2007)

Good  That little shit Kohaku should have been killed a long time ago.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 1, 2007)

no way kohaku is own, i love that guy, he looks badass and his weapon is killer, he's probably the strongest human


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 1, 2007)

Kohaku looks badass? o_O You're probably sarcastic >_> Apropos Kohaku, do you think he'll survive? It'd be unrealistic though, if everyone survives in the end of the manga..

(btw *points to sig*)


----------



## Tash (Sep 1, 2007)

All the repetitiveness will be worth it if Kohaku dies.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 2, 2007)

no i was serious kohaku rules, just look at him, he's a fucking ninja pretty much and his weapon can go like any distance plus he uses it so quick and efficiently. he is a man's man, too bad i think he MUST die. unless somehow he can be revived through the purified complete shikon no tama. i just hope they don't revive kikyo too, that'd be like wtf was the point of the whole story then


----------



## Wesley (Sep 2, 2007)

Inuyasha doesn't have that many revivals.  Naraku doesn't count.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 2, 2007)

no but i mean kikyo can't be revived again.... she has been revived at least 3 times i think already. that would just be ridiculous, although i wonder how this story will end i mean presumably kagome will return to her time and therefore either inuyasha will accompany her as a 100% permanent human (most likely) or he'll be with a revived (AGAIN) kikyo in his time.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 2, 2007)

Kikyo was revived once.  And there's a difference between being dead and having everyone think you are.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 2, 2007)

If there is anyone that must be revived is Yura in my sign just look at her pure win and a very good Youkai.

Oh Miroku desarve more love too because i remember that he was a god in the begin but now he is just good as deadwood and tghe worst he don't say anymore "do you like to bear my children?" 

Kikyo revived? OH GOD she was just in the latess manga in some flash back the woman don't desapear and you people want her revived again? LOL

Byakuya is just a Naraku dog that must die soon if there is someone that must be revived in the bad guys after Yura is Kagura and Kana but this manga must end one day so...

Kohaku is not the strongest human Sango is! After all Sango>Naraku but Kohaku is just a pssy in his hands (he have Kikyo seal so he coud fight).


----------



## Wesley (Sep 2, 2007)

I liked Abihime myself.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 2, 2007)

i like shishinki , the youkai that created meidou zangetsuha technique. he looked and acted totally badass


----------



## pinaybutterfly45 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hi people wassup


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2007)

ugh this manga is still ongoing D:


----------



## Wesley (Sep 2, 2007)

Freija said:


> ugh this manga is still ongoing D:



Yep.  Been about four years since the anime ended.  A lot has happened.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 2, 2007)

i would be surprised if this manga is still ongoing in a year, i just dont think its possible anymore, everything is really wrapping up now


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 2, 2007)

Wesley said:
			
		

> Sesshomaru is to Inuyasha as Kikyo is to Kagome basically.



Quoted for the truth....



			
				LackingLack said:
			
		

> i would be surprised if this manga is still ongoing in a year, i just dont think its possible anymore, everything is really wrapping up now



Agreed


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 2, 2007)

Wesley said:


> I just think Kagome isn't a very good Miko.  I mean, Kikyo trained day and night basically for her entire life and it shows.  She's got confidence, she's aware of her limitations, and how to best use her powers to take Youkai out quickly and efficiently.
> 
> With Kagome she just shoots her arrows and hopes for the best most of the time.  Kind of like how Inuyasha does it, except he can pull it off.
> 
> Sesshomaru is to Inuyasha as Kikyo is to Kagome basically.



Kikyos Kagome's sis?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 3, 2007)

hmm i just realized sesshomoru will basically replace his father and become sort of the lead youkai after inuyasha turns into a human and goes to live with kagome in the modern era. but what will happen to tessaiga then???


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2007)

Kagome still has to decide in which era to live.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 3, 2007)

thats true, maybe her recent troubles with school and stuff foreshadow her deciding to live in the medieval era... but i still think she has too many attachments in her time, and the whole purpose of her being in the medieval era is to fight naraku, once he's gone she loses that purpose, and inuyasha wont be selfish and try to make her stay, he'll more likely go with her, since his no-longer-evil brother can handle things in that time


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Sep 4, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Oh thank god, another power-up arc is behind us. Who's next to get a power-up? Jaken? Rin gets Loli powers?



Maybe...


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 5, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> thats true, maybe her recent troubles with school and stuff foreshadow her deciding to live in the medieval era... but i still think she has too many attachments in her time, and the whole purpose of her being in the medieval era is to fight naraku, once he's gone she loses that purpose, and inuyasha wont be selfish and try to make her stay, he'll more likely go with her, since his no-longer-evil brother can handle things in that time



I do see this as a possibility, but the part where Sess becomes a hero to the masses will not happen...


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

anything special happend in the series since Sesshoumaru obtained the full circle ?


----------



## Wesley (Sep 5, 2007)

Freija said:


> anything special happend in the series since Sesshoumaru obtained the full circle ?



Of course.  Whether it'll mean anything in the long run remains to be seen.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

mind giving me a summary... ?


also has it been 4 years since anime stopped... OMFG I FEEL SO OLD NOW


----------



## Wesley (Sep 5, 2007)

Freija said:


> mind giving me a summary... ?
> 
> 
> also has it been 4 years since anime stopped... OMFG I FEEL SO OLD NOW



Well what's the last thing you remember?


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

hmmm
sesshoumaru coming out of that hell with that little loli girl whatever her name is again


----------



## Wesley (Sep 5, 2007)

Freija said:


> hmmm
> sesshoumaru coming out of that hell with that little loli girl whatever her name is again



Kanna confronts Inuyasha and company using a Mirror Youkai that could steal and mimic Tessgia's abilities.  During the battle Inuyasha's Demonblood came under his control for the first time, meaning he can now transform into a Full Youkai whenever he wishes.  Kanna is killed, but not before telling Kagome the weakness in the Shikon No Tama that can kill Naraku.

Sango-chan gained a new ability for Hiraikostu.  It can now absorb and disrupt masses of Yoki.  It's no longer painful to use the Kazaana for Miroku, but it'll still kill him if he uses much more.

Sesshomaru dueled with the original-user of the Mediou, and during that fight we found out that Tensegia was actually a cast off part of Tessgia due it not being able to fight, while also to keep the Mediou out of Inuyasha's hands until it was mastered and prepared for him.  Basically Sesshomaru was used to give Inuyasha a new and very powerful ability.

That would lead to a fight between the two of them that leaves them trapped in a Mediou until Inuyasha figures the way out.

Tessgia gains the Mediou, Tensegia is once again a sword that cannot cut beings of this world.  It can still be used against spirits and the undead though.

I'm not going to mention what's happened in recent chapters though.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

do it, and what new weapon does sesshoumaru hold ?


----------



## Wesley (Sep 5, 2007)

Freija said:


> do it, and what new weapon does sesshoumaru hold ?



His left arm has been returned to him and he's got a sword of his own now.  I don't really know how powerful it is though.  Certainly doesn't seem as nice as a sword that can send someone straight to Hell with a single swing.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

i need to catch up now  *goes reading*


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 6, 2007)

Can someone tell me why they'll continue the anime AFTER the manga? =/ *misses the anime*


----------



## Wesley (Sep 6, 2007)

Mai said:


> Can someone tell me why they'll continue the anime AFTER the manga? =/ *misses the anime*



Not even a hint that they will.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 8, 2007)

does anyone know where to get the latest chapter??? i cant find it


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 8, 2007)

Bleach 290

amagad, look at Nell.  ^_^ Here you go..

@Wesley
I thought I read it somewhere =/


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 8, 2007)

^ The link doesn't seem to work...or is it just the site? LOL


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 8, 2007)

Huh? Try again.. it works for me.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 9, 2007)

^^ thanks for the link...

I hope that next chapter will be better though, not much for Kagome in school commentary...


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

marcus said:


> there is this site Naruto - Kun.com but it has only the last chapters..



thanks man


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah 520 sucked but i thought kagome looked way more adult and mature, maybe the mangaka is just finally drawing her better, and inuyasha too


----------



## Wesley (Sep 11, 2007)

I liked 520.  I was expecting a chapter revolving around Sess and his new sword, but I wasn't disappointed with a lighthearted chapter revolving around Kagome preparing for her Highschool exam, and Inuyasha helping her to do it.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah but we dont even know how she did lol


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 11, 2007)

Inuyasha had faith in her so she did fine on her EGGs-Ham


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Sep 12, 2007)

Her cover was totally blown in that chapter.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2007)

No...she still looks pretty much teh same from chapter 10 in that picture there.  Wow, Rumiko fails at drawing.  Her anime always trump her manga in appearance.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Sep 13, 2007)

521's out. Damn, looks like things are coming to a head.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually it was a pretty good chapter this week.  Bit of a twist there with the double distractions and how obvious, yet easily looked over it was.


----------



## wing (Sep 13, 2007)

Interesting.....


I used to read this manga until it got too slow for updates.  It looks like it hasn't moved much forward since then.  I don't remember what ch. I was on last but it was in the 400's.   Sesshy was in hell and Inu was fighting the mirror girl's mirror tessiaga.  


Just reading the spoilers here now and very little has actually changed even though that was like a year ago when I stopped.

But good to know its still alive, I guess I'll read some new ones!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2007)

I wouldn't mind picking this up as a first pimping project.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 15, 2007)

Ichigo said:


> I wouldn't mind picking this up as a first pimping project.



How much could you pimp?


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2007)

Wesley said:


> How much could you pimp?



Everything.  I have it all, believe it or not.

We have an away game Sunday so with my spare time I've been trying to compress the files and uh.... post... ALOT.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 15, 2007)

lol why is inuysaha so stupid? he goes to modern world to hang out with kagome and help her with her exams meanwhile leaving all his comrades to die wtf, its amazing they wouldnt realize they're doomed without inu or sess around. also lol @ sess attacking the illusion what a dumbass


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 15, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> lol why is inuysaha so stupid? he goes to modern world to hang out with kagome and help her with her exams meanwhile leaving all his comrades to die wtf, its amazing they wouldnt realize they're doomed without inu or sess around. also lol @* sess attacking the illusion what a dumbass*



And he's suppose to know why?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 15, 2007)

well i dont know but usually sess seems to have a better intuition as to what is real and what is an enemy etc, i guess its another indication he's getting too soft now


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 15, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> well i dont know but usually sess seems to have a better intuition as to what is real and what is an enemy etc, i guess its another indication he's getting too soft now



Of its another indication if I were old Sess I woulda raped Inu again just for not using the Black Tensaiga.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 15, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> well i dont know but usually sess seems to have a better intuition as to what is real and what is an enemy etc, i guess its another indication he's getting too soft now



You are right about this.  I was thinking the same thing while reading the chapter.  It doesn't seem like the type of thing he would normally fall for.


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 18, 2007)

The new and improved InuYasha Manga Pimping Project.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 19, 2007)

Ichigo said:


> The new and improved InuYasha Manga Pimping Project.



Thanks for sharing the link here.  Once I get access to the trading post I'll check it out.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Sep 19, 2007)

Ichigo said:


> The new and improved InuYasha Manga Pimping Project.



Ah, very cool. I requested permission to join the Trading Post, and once I am able I will check the link out. Thank you!

Also, as of chapter 522: I am officially fearful for Miroku's life. And, by the looks of it, everything could be all said and done by January, if Rumiko continues at this pace. Although, she has a nasty habit of sidetracking from the main storyline, otherwise we would've already finished some time ago.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 19, 2007)

Kouga ♥ said:


> Ah, very cool. I requested permission to join the Trading Post, and once I am able I will check the link out. Thank you!
> 
> Also, as of chapter 522: I am officially fearful for Miroku's life. And, by the looks of it, everything could be all said and done by January, if Rumiko continues at this pace. Although, she has a nasty habit of sidetracking from the main storyline, otherwise we would've already finished some time ago.



I haven't read 522 yet.  The page I get chapters from is only up to 521.  As for being done by January, that would really surprise me.  I think I've gotten so used to this series, that I will be really surprised when it actually ends.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 19, 2007)

miroku is an idiot and he should die.... he continues to kill his own damn self for no apparent reason, noone wants him to use fucking kazaana but he has to be the hero, what a dumbass.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 20, 2007)

What else could he go though? His Kazaana is his only real weapon. He couldn't have killed all those demons with his staff or sealing papers.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 20, 2007)

thats why he sucks because his only real weapon kills him whenever he uses it


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Sep 20, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> I haven't read 522 yet.  The page I get chapters from is only up to 521.  As for being done by January, that would really surprise me.  I think I've gotten so used to this series, that I will be really surprised when it actually ends.



I haven't read the entire chapter as of yet, but I have seen the full chinese scans and have a few scattered, rough translations of some pages. Also, I agree as far as knowing better for estimating a possible ending. Although at the same time, everything is really coming together that points towards a possible ending.

Albeit, even if she begins immediately, RT would be wise to pace herself into an ending that would be appropriate for an 11-year long series that would end around Jan/Feb.

Honestly, I hope Miroku doesn't die, but it seems possible, considering his wound. Though on the other end of the spectrum, RT isn't the kind of manga-ka to kill off good characters unless absolutely necessary. Guess we'll have to cross our fingers and wait.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 20, 2007)

its possible that when magatshui dies, uber-kagome can somehow purify miroku's kazaana, although eh i'm not sure i want that to happen, i kinda think he should die just to inject a note of savagery into the storyline.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 23, 2007)

I just read the latest chapter. Looks like Miroku will either die from the poison or from being sucked into his kazaana. He may be kinda useless right now, but I would be kinda sad to see him go. Shipuu should die in his place.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 24, 2007)

i doubt miroku is gonna die anytime really soon, somehow he'll live til the final battle i believe


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Sep 26, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I just read the latest chapter. Looks like Miroku will either die from the poison or from being sucked into his kazaana. He may be kinda useless right now, but I would be kinda sad to see him go. Shipuu should die in his place.



Yup, totally looks like Miroku is on his last legs. Could the manga really be almost done after all this time?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 27, 2007)

yes the manga is nearing the end since it looks as though shikon no tama will actually get completed and in naraku's possession. that would compensate for the massive power ups inu and sess just got


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, it seems it may end December-ish.

I hope that do a bit of flashback for Sess, and they build up the last bad guys as well.


----------



## Shade (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, manga will end before 600 chaps according to RT. Oh man, it's been a LONG journey.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 28, 2007)

Just read 523. Poor Sango. It seems she will be losing both men in her life.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 28, 2007)

sango at least has a badass weapon finally, maybe she can actually be of some use vs naraku/magatsuhi/byakuya but probably not.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sure she'll have her hits in before Naruko dies.


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2007)

Miroku don't die!  


T_T 

Why can't Shippo die...

It was sad especially when Sango kissed him goodbye... 

Will he die from the poison or being sucked into his wind tunnel.. 

Either way I,ll cry...


----------



## Deviate (Sep 28, 2007)

If he is gonna be sucked into the tunnel maybe the villagers should plan on getting the fuck out of there. The last chapter made it seem like he was going to die in the next one, but now he is sleeping.


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes Miroku's gon die. About time that bitch hit the dust. Shippo is essential to the Inuyasha story line. It is he who will fuse with Sesshomaru to defeat megatsuhi


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 29, 2007)

god i fucking hate shippo. miroku was at least a playa, i mean miroku owned hakudoshi. shippo owned.... himself, repeatedly.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 30, 2007)

From what I see it looks like the manga is coming to a close now.

Kagome will soon become unsealed and Naraku won't know how to stop her. Unfortunately it looks like the manga is gearing up Inuyasha to take a backseat to Kagome.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2007)

Yea its gonna end soon unfrotunatly =[. unlesss.... =O theres another bad guy @_@...


----------



## paperkut (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm starting to think Sango will die in Miroku's place after the last chapter...


----------



## paperkut (Sep 30, 2007)

Bleach said:


> unlesss.... =O theres another bad guy @_@...



...enter the 9 tail shippo!!!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 1, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Yea its gonna end soon unfrotunatly =[. unlesss.... =O theres another bad guy @_@...



To add another bad guy at this moment would be pointless and just be overkill. They just added Byakuya(spelling may be off) and his full [potential has yet to be explained.

The demon from the Shikon jewel to me will be the last addition to this manga since he is the one sealing away kagome's long awaited power up. Everyone else got their powerups and can't continue and further with out destroying the manga as it currently is at the moment.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 1, 2007)

Shippo is essential to the Inuyasha story because all story needs someone made of pure fail.

Just like Sakura in Naruto story or the old fool Yama in Bleach or even Deneve in Claymore story.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 2, 2007)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> To add another bad guy at this moment would be pointless and just be overkill. They just added Byakuya(spelling may be off) and his full [potential has yet to be explained.
> 
> The demon from the Shikon jewel to me will be the last addition to this manga since he is the one sealing away kagome's long awaited power up. Everyone else got their powerups and can't continue and further with out destroying the manga as it currently is at the moment.



I think someone in this thread pointing out that InuYasha's dragon scaled sword could get another power up. I didn't pay much attention to that arc, so I dunno what the hell that poster was talking about.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 2, 2007)

the dragon-scaled power-up was allowing inuyasha to go full yokai without losing his personlity


----------



## Deviate (Oct 3, 2007)

Latest chapter was really boring. I'm actually hoping Kohaku isn't saved. I'm really tired of the storyline going on between him and his sister.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 4, 2007)

kohaku will probably not get saved. naraku has to obtain the full shikon no tama for the major battle at the end between him and sess/inu/kagome


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 4, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> kohaku will probably not get saved. naraku has to obtain the full shikon no tama for the major battle at the end between him and sess/inu/kagome



Agreed. I also hope that Miroku and Sango make it through as well.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Oct 4, 2007)

Honestly, I think Kohaku is a sitting duck at this point. Besides, next chapter (according to the spoiler), he does something "unexpected" for Sango and Miroku, and there are color pages to accompany this battle's climax. I speculated on another board that he might give his shard to the Inu-tachi, meaning the final battle could ensue. It _is_ Rumiko's birthday the day the chapter is released, so I expect nothing less than perfection from her this week.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 4, 2007)

Something 'unexpected' is most likely him giving up his shard / life for his sister, just like you said. I would very satisfied if this actually does happen in the next chapter.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah kohaku's purpose in the story is evidently coming to a close. it is interesting that the mangaka chose to make him the key to the completion of the shikon no tama. the ray of hope inside of his black shard is interesting though, i wonder if that means he can force magatsuhi out, then inuyasha can presumably FINALLY use the black tessaiga (he still hasn't even once in a battle)


----------



## Deviate (Oct 12, 2007)

New chapter - InuYasha used his Black Tessiaga to kill Naraku, who was hiding in the black clouds, but apparently failed. Kohaku is trying to kill himself to get Magatushi out of his body. Sessy comes in at the last page.

Nice color pages. I foresee Sessy taking care of Magatushi, while InuYasha and Kagome scream each other's name on a three (!) special 3d color page spread


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 13, 2007)

hmm at least inu FINALLY used mediou zangetsuha!!! it looked badass as always, and then sess appears. wow magatsuhi is doomed now

chap 526: wow sess easily destroyed magatsuhi's entire body. but now apparently he's taking over miroku from the inside of his kazaana !!! awesome. just what we need evil miroku ;-DDD and it looks as though kohaku is totally back to being his *supremely strong human* self again. i wish i had a weapon like kohaku, its a combo whip and sword, that owns so hard


----------



## Deviate (Oct 20, 2007)

I hope this doesn't turn into a damn 'save Kagome' arc or something.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 20, 2007)

hmmm well maybe naraku will try to make kohaku sacrifice himself (again) to save kagome from his clutches who knows. one thing is for sure magatsuhi is doomed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2007)

kohaku's probably going to die, seriously its been leading up to it for so long, if he doesnt im going to be pissed..


----------



## Bender (Oct 20, 2007)

If Kohaku doesn't die I'm going to be mega fucking pissed.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 20, 2007)

I think I'm nearing the point of where I want to stop reading for awhile.  Waiting for these chapters on a week to week basis is exhausting.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2007)

eh that's how it is with inuyasha, and im pretty sure nothing of intrest will happen next chapter but will happen the chapter after that, cause kagome's probably just going to talk to naraku for the entire chapter about things we already know, that whole "kikyou's light" machina was really cheap.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm hoping that at least someone other than the 'Monster-of-the-day' Magatsuhi dies in this arc. Anyone!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I'm hoping that at least someone other than the 'Monster-of-the-day' Magatsuhi dies in this arc. Anyone!



lol probably wont, but then..this is probably the final arc. After all when he dies kag gets her supposedly "ultimate" power...so basiclly its probably going to be her pwning everybody after that


----------



## Bender (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you kidding me? Seriously, why is Rumiko  protecting Kohaku still? C'mon let the boy die!

Read the latest chapter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 24, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Are you kidding me? Seriously, why is Rumiko  protecting Kohaku still? C'mon let the boy die!
> 
> Read the latest chapter.



yea i read it lol, its cheap as hell, using the power of "luv" from his sister...i mean can't one thing be realistic? no i guess not...i mean naraku does have a point. Kohaku was dead from the start, you mean to tell me with sheer determination he's going to come back to life or somthing? Ok....


----------



## Bender (Oct 24, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> yea i read it lol, its cheap as hell, using the power of "luv" from his sister...i mean can't one thing be realistic? no i guess not...i mean naraku does have a point. Kohaku was dead from the start, you mean to tell me with sheer determination he's going to come back to life or somthing? Ok....



This manga is really starting to feel like a cheap-ass manga version of the Little Mermaid


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 25, 2007)

wow kohaku stabbed naraku's shikon no tama!!! naraku looks fucked, let the purification commence ;-D


----------



## Deviate (Oct 25, 2007)

I loved this chapter. What makes people think that Kohaku will even live after this? He'll probably die right after Naraku flees. And the reason Kohaku doesn't immediately die like those band of seven brought back by the jewel? Well, Kohaku had the jewel in him the longest out of any human or demon in the manga. So maybe Kohaku's body just absorbed some of its power to stay alive to deliver the blow to Naruku and have his goodbye speach.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

has the manga resolved stuff that hasnt been resolved in the anime yet, or is still a while away from ending?


----------



## Deviate (Oct 25, 2007)

Well:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sessy got his arm back and his own offensive sword to call his own, if that counts. Most of the villains from the anime are long dead and replaced by two new ones.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

ah, ill have to check out the manga, ive just been hesitant because it has like an ungodly amount of chapters that have been released, roughly where in the chs. does the end of the show take place


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 25, 2007)

the anime leaves off at around chap 330 i think


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ah, ill have to check out the manga, ive just been hesitant because it has like an ungodly amount of chapters that have been released, roughly where in the chs. does the end of the show take place



it ends at EXACTLY 356....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

wow, thats still like 200+ ch to read


----------



## Bleach (Oct 25, 2007)

Its coming to a very close end D=


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah only 3 villians left. and it looks as though magatsuhi is going down since sess is chasing him. byakuya is the weird one, he's just not doing anything and hasnt even revealed his full power yet.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 26, 2007)

He'll probably just get owned by the Sango or other 2nd sting character so he or she may get their moment in the final glory to be had in this manga.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, it seems that the end is nigh for the manga. Naraku's never been this vulnerable and it seems like he might actually bite it this time. Unless Rumiko is going to let Miroku die and extend it for another hundred chapters.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea I thin when naraku dies, all his creations will die then magastuhi isnt that big of a deal then =/


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2007)

i think magatsuhi will die first before naraku, and then kagome will use her previously unknown hax moves to destoy naraku


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 27, 2007)

I see Kagome becoming unsealed somehow due to Kohaku's actions and then this will be like the 2nd last battle b4 the end b/c they gotta go and take care of the monk momentarily


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Oct 27, 2007)

I have to start reading the manga from based on where the anime leftoff, any suggestions? Should I start from the begining?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2007)

NarutoWinsByDefault said:


> I have to start reading the manga from based on where the anime leftoff, any suggestions? Should I start from the begining?



no, manga is basiclly the same unlike many other series's(there are diffrences but its just other monster's of the week), just continue on from chapter 356..


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 28, 2007)

Can someone tell me what happend to Kuga and his legs?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2007)

Yoburi said:


> Can someone tell me what happend to Kuga and his legs?



naraku took the shards out, he's useless now


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 29, 2007)

koga isnt useless he has goraishi, which is pretty badass


----------



## Wesley (Oct 29, 2007)

He is useless.  He won't appear again in any meaningful way.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 29, 2007)

well he probably won't but he isnt useless i dont think.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well he probably won't but he isnt useless i dont think.



USELESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 30, 2007)

WTF Naraku pwned Kohaku?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 31, 2007)

wow an actual inuyasha spoiler pic lol.... good stuff, now naraku can complete the shikon no tama and pwn all


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2007)

OWNED! And i thought rumik was predictable bwahahaha


----------



## Bleach (Oct 31, 2007)

Seems like Kohaku's dead =/. Didnt see that coming lol.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 1, 2007)

I actually like that Kohaku got at least one good shot in, even if whatever damage he made will be erased by his shared. I'm more concerned about what the author is planning on doing with Rin. Is Rin going to be by Kohaku's side when he dies in the next chapter or something else? The demon she is riding looks like Kikiyo's soul collectors..


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 1, 2007)

I was shocked at the random sniping

not that it matters Naraku.  theres always Tenseiga to foil you


----------



## Bleach (Nov 1, 2007)

Gah >_<! The maker is just holding off the end =P. Which is fine cuz i dont really want it 2 end but i rally dont want a new bad char to be lik resurrected or sumthing. That would be stupid.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 1, 2007)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I was shocked at the random sniping
> 
> not that it matters Naraku.  theres always Tenseiga to foil you



Sess's mum said it wouldn't work on Kohaku if he ever lost the jewel.  Kohaku is probably dead.  Like, dropped dead dead.  We won't even see him get to say good-bye something like that.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 1, 2007)

^ I doubt that. I'm sure he'll have some words to say, like 'Miroku is next'.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow that would suck if Miroku would die.


----------



## Shade (Nov 1, 2007)

Chapter's out at Freelance. Wow, what a shocker.


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2007)

FINALLY HE's DEAD! : yell 

Thank you lord!


----------



## Davit (Nov 1, 2007)

omg kohaku is dead....ugggggh no now i guess i wont get an happy ending as i would like to be..


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 1, 2007)

Well happy endings never come w/o death


----------



## Bleach (Nov 2, 2007)

Shade said:


> Chapter's out at Freelance. Wow, what a shocker.



I dont like freelance. Its earlier chapters are uploaded on a gay site that doesnt let me downlaod or anything >_<! I use adinuyasha. It seems to be quickest @_@


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 2, 2007)

wow that was one badass death scene for kohaku. it was like compensation for keeping him alive waaaaay longer than should've done


----------



## Blayze (Nov 3, 2007)

Ah, I see what's happening now. I saw the same thing with Maison Ikkoku. It dragged on... and on... and on... for ages, until finally there was a plot trainwreck of massive proportions, as Takahashi crammed everything she could into the last bit.

"OhshitI'mrunningoutofspaceI'dbettergetbacktothatplotthing!"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 3, 2007)

Blayze said:


> Ah, I see what's happening now. I saw the same thing with Maison Ikkoku. It dragged on... and on... and on... for ages, until finally there was a plot trainwreck of massive proportions, as Takahashi crammed everything she could into the last bit.
> 
> "OhshitI'mrunningoutofspaceI'dbettergetbacktothatplotthing!"



bwahahahahaha shoyarite


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 3, 2007)

just wait   lol

a plot no jutsu use the jewel to wish him back to life.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 3, 2007)

She better not!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 7, 2007)

D: FINE RUMIKO YOUR DEAD TO ME. I thought you had finnaly gotten intresting killing kohaku but i guess not if your just going to bring him back a chapter later due to some crappy hax move. I guess your turning into kubo now not being able to kill your characters...IS THIS WHAT I WAITED 5 YEARS FOR?!


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 7, 2007)

Rumiko you are just shit OMFG Kohako is not dead now? This Kikyo light machina is pure crap and this manga is a joke now i mean what's next Kagura return or Kana?

And mot only that Kagome and Sango was crying like her love one die 2 seconds later the guy open his eyes? Did someone belives Rin will die or Miroku now?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 7, 2007)

D: yea dont worry everybodies going to die kikyou's light will just revive them and magiclly kill naraku all at one time...jeeze inuyasha IS a joke nowadays, pisses me off worse then inoue's hax godmode ass...still not as much as sasuke though.

@Kuwabara - yes you were right, you know the future?!

@deviate - she did ;-;


----------



## Bleach (Nov 7, 2007)

Just read the new chapter. Looks like no death for Kohaku >_>;;

Wow.. can she just fucking kill him off >_>;; DUN BE SO PERSISTENT!!


----------



## Wesley (Nov 7, 2007)

We've just resolved the Kohaku subplot so he's as good as dead.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 7, 2007)

> @deviate - she did ;-;



I know. 



Wesley said:


> We've just resolved the Kohaku subplot so he's as good as dead.



This is true, since his only use now is to kill fodder demon's flying out of Naraku's ass. Still pisses me off. The chapter was great until he opened his damn eyes.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 7, 2007)

hmm awesome chapter now i am getting excited. ITS THE MOTHERFUCKING FINAL BATTLE !!!!! the completely evil shikon no tama is complete in naruku's hands, byakuya is still left and magatsuhi is fleeing sesshomoru. its time for ultimate chaos to explode, and it was cool for kikyou to have rectified her earlier selfish decision to trade kohaku for naraku. now we resolved the subplot of her light inside naruku's evil power source, thats gone, and yet kohaku can live without the shard, which is good too since kohaku is a badass for a human. ULTIMATE BATTLE !!!!!


----------



## Deviate (Nov 8, 2007)

Kohaku is useless now though. No reason to keep him alive, as he won't have any use for the final battle. Him being dead might have given Sango the push to be a badass with her new weapon. Now she can be useless with her zombie brother.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 8, 2007)

i like kohaku's fighting style and weapon though. that whip/chain/sickle is badass


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2007)

D: i wanted kohaku to die personally, it would have made it a tad more realistic and not so much sunshine and daisies, like kagome...i mean it would have been cooler if she atleast adapted to going to the sengoku jidai (aka wearing clothes from there, being ABIT more mature ya know after seeing people die day in and out in the past instead of just going back to her time going on dates and whatnot...maybe even rumiko could have shown her throw up after her first kill...i dunno stuff like that would have just made the manga freakin intresting as hell just watching her adapt,i coulda stayed just for that. But NO! it just degraded to sword upgrades and stupid monsters of the week.. :/ I'm saddened. Now that the end is nigh i ponder what other things could have saved this awful trainwreck.


----------



## Bender (Nov 8, 2007)

Man, fuck this shit I ain't reading this dumbass manga no more.

Absolute bullshit. Rumiko you stupid bitch kill the friend already! 

No balls swear to god.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Man, fuck this shit I ain't reading this dumbass manga no more.
> 
> Absolute bullshit. Rumiko you stupid bitch kill the friend already!
> 
> No balls swear to god.



kill ANYONE, nobodies dead yet! Except the fodder nobody cares about or who was dead already(kikyou)


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 15, 2007)

wow interesting chapter 530. the title made it sound like a completely surreal departure from what's going on, but the way it was put into context made it more appropriate, like kagome can finally focus completely on the medieval world now. it will be intriguing to see what happens with magatsuhi now that apparently naraku no longer has any use for him, same with byakuya. naraku is really being drawn in a badass way lately


----------



## Wesley (Nov 15, 2007)

Naraku was very awesome this last chapter.  He doesn't even seem like he's getting any satisfaction out of this.  He's apathetic that it's finally come down to this, that he's succeeded in gaining the Shikon No Tama in it's purest, most, complete form.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2007)

Eh i doubt anybodies really "excited" in the manga now, since they've basiclly waited 10 years to kill this one dude lol. But finnaly the end is nigh, and we can see the light at the end. A month or two at most now..


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 15, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Naraku was very awesome this last chapter.  He doesn't even seem like he's getting any satisfaction out of this.  He's apathetic that it's finally come down to this, that he's succeeded in gaining the Shikon No Tama in it's purest, most, complete form.



You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol, even Naruko doesn't even give a shit at this point.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 16, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Lol, even Naruko doesn't even give a shit at this point.



 so true. It is hard to when your major enemies are worried about passing an exam


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 17, 2007)

Spoiler for chapter 531 from /a/

*Spoiler*: __ 



---
Prior to departure. Sango tells Kohaku to stay with Kaede, and not mistreat the life that Kikyou gave him.
Likewise, when Shippou is also forced to stay in the village, he is brought to tears that he can't fight with the others.
Inuyasha: "You're our friend, Shippou. So if by some chance we don't come back, you'll finish things in our place."
Shippou: "Eh? By myself?!"
Inuyasha: "When you become an adult... a daiyoukai, then sure. You understand, Shippou?"
"But..." thinks Shippou as Inuyasha hits him. The others leave while he's unconscious.
When Shippou wakes up and goes outside, he sees a part of the sky has been covered in jyaki.

Naraku has taken the form of (or is hiding inside of?) a giant spider.
Sesshoumaru stands before him, and kills the attacking youkai with Bakusaiga. Then Byakuya appears.
Byakuya: "If you used Bakusaiga, even transformed, Naraku would be no problem for you.
So, what's to hold you back from killing him?
Are you worried about your little girl? I guessed as much...
She's here. Inside of Naraku."

Inuyasha's group also reaches Naraku.
There, the spider's body opens as if guiding them in.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 17, 2007)

bakusaiga is overpowered


----------



## Shade (Nov 17, 2007)

It's ending.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol i skimed through the new chapter. Was kinda just there for no reason =/. GUess everyone had to rest sumtime


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, it really is ending. I hope we get to see a DiaYoukai Shippo at the end of the manga in some kind of epilogue type chapter.


----------



## Celebrianna (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow! I actually thought that this manga ended already.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 19, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Wow, it really is ending. I hope we get to see a DiaYoukai Shippo at the end of the manga in some kind of epilogue type chapter.



i'm 100% sure that'll never happen and he was just BSing shippo. sesshomoru will be the ruler


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Spoiler for chapter 531 from /a/
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks for the summary.  Things are finally coming to a close.  I was starting to think that this manga was never going to end.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 19, 2007)

well let's save the "it's ending" stuff for when Naraku is actually dead. I mean who knows if RT will actually keep Naraku dead?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 20, 2007)

If he stays alive for 100 more chapters then i quit >_>


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2007)

Bleach said:


> If he stays alive for 100 more chapters then i quit >_>



you say that now but you wont quit cause you wanna see some inukag, no matter how boring repetitive or shallow the story is....


----------



## Bleach (Nov 20, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> you say that now but you wont quit cause you wanna see some inukag, no matter how boring repetitive or shallow the story is....



Your right! I just wanna see more InuKag  !! xD!

This is the lonest thing i have stuck with! watched all eps, read all manga so far. I must see InuKag progress! Its an uncontrallable URGE!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2007)

lol i agree with that! xD  Atleast now its wrapping up so i think we'll finnaly see what we were longing for...but its sad rumiko had to drag the series into the ground this long.

Lol and someone DID say kohaku would just be fodder from now on cause he serves no other purpose...and they were right, kohaku wont even be in the final battle -tear-


----------



## Wesley (Nov 22, 2007)

Killing him would taken up too much time I guess.  

This is oddly enough the fastest and the easiest way to write Kohaku out of the story.  

Now, I think it was a great chapter.  Got in some nice laughs (same ole jokes, but great delievery), Shippo the Daiyoukai avenger, Naraku's new form is very evil and menacing looking.  Sess had a great contrast page with Naraku's new form, big black hairy spide demon vs. divine bishie.  And it's like, this is it, we're going in to the big spider's mouth and who knows what's ahead?

It's like this is it!  Anticipation is building up.  I kind of expect it to deflate spectacularly, but at the same time I'm kind of optimistic that we'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 22, 2007)

it is interesting that we have magatsuhi and byakuya still alive as well as naraku fully powered. it seems as though at the last second sess will slay magatsuhi and then kagome can defeat naraku. i have little doubt within naraku, after all the fighting is done, it will come down to "the power of love" or something and probably the shikon no tama will be completely obliterated, and inuyasha will become a human


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 22, 2007)

Naruku better WTF pwned some one before he dies.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2007)

lol@inuyasha human, there's no point


----------



## Bleach (Nov 22, 2007)

It would suck if Rumiko just killed of Inuyasha ending the series. That would completely suck. And thats before they even kill naraku. I would assassinate him myself. her or him idk what gender he/she is xD!


----------



## Wesley (Nov 22, 2007)

Rumi-sensei is the world's most famous female mangaka.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 25, 2007)

Chapter spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



Inuyasha v54 ch532 "Inside Naraku’s Body" (Naraku no Tainai) 

犬夜叉 第532話 「奈落の体内」

Sesshoumaru quickly dives into Naraku’s opened body. Inuyasha’s group intends to follow after, but Byakuya says, "If you go in, you’ll just get eaten." Miroku glares at Byakuya. 

Byakuya thinks he’s going to suck him up with the Kazaana and retreats behind them, but Miroku continues on without paying him any mind. 

Miroku: (The Kazaana is already at its limit. Once… or twice more… and the Kazaana will split and I will be consumed myself… If I want to continue living, then we must defeat Naraku here and break the curse of the Kazaana.)

Sango: "Houshi-sama… we’ll defeat Naraku. Absolutely!"

Miroku: "Right, Sango. And once everything is over, and we go home… let’s get married."

Sango: "Yes…"

Inuyasha’s group enters Naraku’s body. Inside, countless forms of Naraku appear and disappear. One among them speaks. 

Though you have been bathed in shouki ever since you entered, you will not die. That is because the Shikon no Tama desires Inuyasha’s groups’ souls - those filled with hate, anger, and despair at Naraku. Defeating Naraku would mean fighting the Shikon no Tama. Do you think you can sever it? A hundreds-year-old fate with the Shikon no Tama?

In front of them appears Naraku wearing the armored shell. 

"Now, fight, Inuyasha. There is plenty of time. Inside my body… forever."


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 26, 2007)

YES!!! finally Inuyasha is about 2 end


----------



## Bleach (Nov 28, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> YES!!! finally Inuyasha is about 2 end



Hey dun say that!


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 28, 2007)

Wrong sons, it will never end.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 29, 2007)

Inuyasha will burst the jewel reseting everything. Miroku will get his life extended with some bullshit from Kikyo, and Shippo will still be useless.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 29, 2007)

Chapter came out.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Dec 1, 2007)

Ch533 spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



Inuyasha v54 ch533 "Presence of the Jewel" (Tama no Kehai) 

犬夜叉 第533話 「玉の気配」

Though destroyed by Sango’s Hiraikotsu and Kongousouha, the pieces of Naraku continue resurrecting.  Inuyasha tries to use Meidou Zangetsuha, but hesitates when he sees Rin, now awakened, wandering aimlessly through the interior of Naraku’s body.  Kagome says they need to find and destroy the Shikon no Tama to defeat Naraku, and goes with Inuyasha further into the body towards its strong presence.  However, when Inuyasha gets too close to the jewel, his mind is consumed, and he begins to transform into a youkai…


----------



## Bleach (Dec 2, 2007)

Man i really dont want it 2 end :'(


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Dec 2, 2007)

Who said its going to end?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 2, 2007)

WHITEBEARD said:


> Who said its going to end?



I dont think there gonna have another big enemy after naraku =/. It seems to me Naraku is coming close to his death.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 2, 2007)

this is the final battle, and it would be pretty boring without battles, now wouldent it? of course inuyasha is boring either way but still


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Dec 2, 2007)

Naraku has to WTF pwn some one before he dies.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 5, 2007)

New chapter released. Pfft wut kagome gonna do nao =[


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2007)

lol kag is going to use some movie 2 shit on em now...how original ._.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Dec 5, 2007)

Where the Big Dog Sess at? What the heck could he be doing.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 6, 2007)

its quite pathetic naraku requires rin as a hostage to prevent bakusaiga and medou zangetsuha from annihliating him completely. it looks like he isnt even able to absorb the shikon no tama, what a fail boss


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Dec 6, 2007)

^Maybe he doesnt want to absorb the Shikon No Tama.


----------



## Asmodeus (Dec 10, 2007)

As long as this has been around, I'm glad it's finally ending. 

And it is ending. They removed all the extra cast (Kikyo dead, Kouga powerless, Kohaku saved, Sesshomaru has his arm back, etc, etc..), Miroku has little to no time left, and the jewel is complete. This is the closing act for the series.

It's a shame, really. Had this series been a little more condensed (i.e. about 370-400  chapters instead of 530+) it would have been so much better. Takahashi prolonged a lot of stuff a little too much. That, and too many times of "Blast, Naraku escaped again!" moments. Don't get me wrong; Inuyasha was the series that truly got me into anime and manga in the first place, and I'll always dig on it, if not for that reason alone. Just wish she'd been a little more careful with it at times.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 11, 2007)

Asmodeus said:


> As long as this has been around, I'm glad it's finally ending.
> 
> And it is ending. They removed all the extra cast (Kikyo dead, Kouga powerless, Kohaku saved, Sesshomaru has his arm back, etc, etc..), Miroku has little to no time left, and the jewel is complete. This is the closing act for the series.
> 
> It's a shame, really. Had this series been a little more condensed (i.e. about 370-400  chapters instead of 530+) it would have been so much better. Takahashi prolonged a lot of stuff a little too much. That, and too many times of "Blast, Naraku escaped again!" moments. Don't get me wrong; Inuyasha was the series that truly got me into anime and manga in the first place, and I'll always dig on it, if not for that reason alone. Just wish she'd been a little more careful with it at times.



what specifically did she prolong too much do you think? i cant really see it, it all flows together to me


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 12, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> what specifically did she prolong too much do you think? i cant really see it, it all flows together to me



Well I for one thought the band of seven arc was totally useless. Yeah there was some tidbits of character development but you have to admit that it felt like filler.

Personally I thought Ranma was better than InuYasha. Then again I shouldn't be talking about series that are dragged out. I mean what got me into anime was pokemon and I still watch that.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 13, 2007)

'Well I for one thought the band of seven arc was totally useless. Yeah there was some tidbits of character development but you have to admit that it felt like filler.'

I couldn't agree more with you on this. Arcs like that are what slowed down the story telling. That said, I look forward to the conclusion of this manga and I know I'll enjoy the sappy ending.

BTW, there is no way Miroku is going to die. If Kohaku lived, no main character is going to die either.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 21, 2007)

No chapter this week?


----------



## Wesley (Dec 21, 2007)

Deviate said:


> No chapter this week?



Next week.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2007)

no new chapter for two weeks


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 22, 2007)

I also think a lot of this manga could pass for filler.  There's tons of times where they arrived in a village of old people and something just wasn't right, and they save the day.  Kinda monotonous. 

But I did like the Band of Seven.


----------



## Blayze (Dec 23, 2007)

And let's not forget sword upgrade *after* sword upgrade *after* sword upgrade, each one giving Rumiko an excuse to drag this trainwreck on and on and on...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2007)

i agree...but not about band of seven, they were filler that had no relevance to the plot once they were killed

and im pretty sure most of the sword upgrades wont be used in this final battle either which makes them essentially pointless in every aspect


----------



## Deviate (Dec 25, 2007)

The attack least used in the dragon scale attack, so I doubt we'll be seeing that attack again.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2007)

Ain't it bout chapter time?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 26, 2007)

no chapter this week sorry


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2007)

.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Dec 28, 2007)

Inuyasha goes full demon, what's Kagome gonna do now? 

Unseal her spiritual power I'm sure.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2007)

nt. rly. its too early for that, sess still has to kill magutsuhi after all


----------



## Deviate (Jan 4, 2008)

Pitiful. Even though this is the last battle, she is dragging out the story. Inu Yasha now being one of the three sub-battles before Naraku.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 4, 2008)

Yea. I wish they would just kill Naraku and there would be a InuKag moment in the middle. I hope in the end they show the future


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2008)

>< WITH ALL THIS BULLSHIT RUMIKO BETTER MAKE INU AND KAG HAVE 500 FUCKING KIDS BY THE TIME THIS SERIES IS FUCKING DONE AND NAME EM ALL CAUSE THIS SHIT WONT BE WORTH IT OTHERWISE


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 6, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> >< WITH ALL THIS BULLSHIT RUMIKO BETTER MAKE INU AND KAG HAVE 500 FUCKING KIDS BY THE TIME THIS SERIES IS FUCKING DONE AND NAME EM ALL CAUSE THIS SHIT WONT BE WORTH IT OTHERWISE



Ha! You just know that during the defeat of Naraku the Jewel is going to be shattered into a million pieces again and that's how it's going to end. Miroku and Sango may settle down, but Inuyasha and Kagome will be doing the same old shard hunting that they were doing in the beginning.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> Ha! You just know that during the defeat of Naraku the Jewel is going to be shattered into a million pieces again and that's how it's going to end. Miroku and Sango may settle down, but Inuyasha and Kagome will be doing the same old shard hunting that they were doing in the beginning.



been there done that -.-


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 6, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> been there done that -.-



What the heck?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> What the heck?



what do ya mean?


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 6, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> what do ya mean?


That didn't happen in the manga or the anime, who made it? The animation was way to good for the average amateur.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> That didn't happen in the manga or the anime, who made it? The animation was way to good for the average amateur.



Oh its real alright  It was done by Sunrise and everything,...of course its only the ending to the very first PS1 Inuysha title, i ripped it 5 or 6 years ago and put it on the web 

But its the only animated Inuyasha's ending we've got, the anime was a waste, the manga was half a waste that i wish was better, then the ending right now better be pwnzer or else i'll be cracking takashi's skull -.-


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 6, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Oh its real alright  It was done by Sunrise and everything,...of course its only the ending to the very first PS1 Inuysha title, i ripped it 5 or 6 years ago and put it on the web
> 
> But its the only animated Inuyasha's ending we've got, the anime was a waste, the manga was half a waste that i wish was better, then the ending right now better be pwnzer or else i'll be cracking takashi's skull -.-


When has she really ended anything?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> When has she really ended anything?



SHE BETTER END THIS I SWEAR IF ITS ANOTHER RAMNA


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Jan 6, 2008)

I have really gotten away from Inuyasha manga. So it's really about to end now?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, final battle and all that, giant naraku spider and everything..


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Jan 7, 2008)

Man this manga went a long time. I've read some of the recent chapters where Kohaku got possessed, Sesshomaru got his new sword, and the wound got closer to Miroku's heart. So Kohaku is finally free. Good to hear that, but I missed like the last 4 or 5 chapters. I need to get back to see the ending. I really want to see what Rumiko's gonna do with Inuyasha and Kagome. Also I wonder is Kagura gonna be revived since Sesshomaru tried to save her with Tenseiga. It's so much I want to know.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2008)

I WANT FUCKING INUKAG IS WHAT I FUCKING WANT


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 10, 2008)

Miruko will die he open his wind tunel and even ask to Sango to stay away for him too bad he was cool but the bastards like Kohaku live the cool like Miroku die thats how people do manga these days i mean just look at Kagura .


----------



## Majeh (Jan 25, 2008)

how far past the anime does this go..? and if i wanted to start this manga where the anime left off, where would i begin..?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 25, 2008)

Majeh said:


> how far past the anime does this go..? and if i wanted to start this manga where the anime left off, where would i begin..?



350ish is where the anime stopped.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 25, 2008)

365 actually


----------



## Bleach (Jan 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Omg kagome has her full powers


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2008)

Finally lol, i liked this chapter, inuyasha seems to have found a way to keep out his full power(hence the eyes)


----------



## Deviate (Jan 31, 2008)

^ The last power-up for InuYasha?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2008)

^ probably is, if second to last..


----------



## Bleach (Jan 31, 2008)

^I cant wait till its over though =/./ I cant wait until anime relaunches AND TRUST ME *IT WILL!*

X3


----------



## Deviate (Feb 1, 2008)

Based on what? Unless the manga's volumes are selling out, the anime aint coming back.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 2, 2008)

I want Kagome to die.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 2, 2008)

I want someone to die at the end. D:


----------



## muntasir (Feb 2, 2008)

try mangavolume.com they got basicly every manga u can think of i think they even have inyuyasha


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Based on what? Unless the manga's volumes are selling out, the anime aint coming back.



And they are not...selling out in the least.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 5, 2008)

kagomes powuhs r released!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2008)

The upcoming fights will be intense.  Kagome has her powers back now, so she won't be so useless.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Feb 17, 2008)

Just noticed this novelization existed 

KB/Bushins

Hmm...


> Kagome's father passed away in an accident and following that, she and her mother and Souta went to live with Mr. Higurashi's father


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2008)

ARGGGGGHH 

Why won't any of them die? 

Kohaku should,ve died 

Miroku should,ve died 

Hell Kagome should,ve died! 


Damn you Rumiko!

It's the final battle time to start killing motherfuckers!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2008)

lol impossible for rumiko takashi


----------



## The Reaper (Feb 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ARGGGGGHH
> 
> Why won't any of them die?
> 
> ...



non of them sould die what are you stupid


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't start insulting people now, people should die in the series, its just realistic, or else its going to be mighty stale cause you know the outcome of everything


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 17, 2008)

wow i just read the last few chapters of this manga. i had given up after they entered inside of naraku because i just got bored with it. but it was decent action with inu vs sess, magat died. byakuya needs 2 die. and i wnder about houshi sama what'll become of sango's lover??? apparently kohaku raided naraku's bod to bash some facces with his badass whip-blade, damn kohaku is so badass


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2008)

we both know kohaku is going to be atleast semi useless in this battle so just stop it


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 18, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> we both know kohaku is going to be atleast semi useless in this battle so just stop it



thats so not the point 

he looks badass always


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2008)

The Reaper said:


> non of them sould die what are you stupid



friend plz

YOU stupid


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 18, 2008)

8 or 9 months ago I stopped reading this manga... lol

wai oh god... who said naraku is still alive? wtf..


----------



## Thorn (Feb 18, 2008)

Quick question, is the manga as lame as the anime, or what?


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Feb 18, 2008)

Inuyasha still hasn't ended? Wtf.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2008)

Thorn said:


> Quick question, is the manga as lame as the anime, or what?



The anime WAS toned down i admit..and filler run rampant in the anime as well..


but the manga is pretty cool i guess, if your into monster of the week formula and non changing characters for an absurd amount of time. Its been more than 10 years since inuyasha manga started and kagome is still 15 x_x


----------



## Bleach (Feb 20, 2008)

It looks grim for Miroku. He'l' probably come close to death but then be saved by something @_@!

Lol Inuhanyou xD Kagome shall stay 15 4ever!


----------



## Deviate (Feb 28, 2008)

This chapter felt shorter than the rest. Only a few more chapters and thats the end of this manga.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 28, 2008)

at least narauku's final form is an enormous demonic ball and himself in the center hooked up to all those tentacles looks like a god


----------



## Deviate (Mar 3, 2008)

He'll probably just absorb the giant Spider he is in and then create his final form.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Mar 26, 2008)

Interesting. I wonder what Naruko's real wish was, for Kikyo to love him or something like that?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 26, 2008)

Kikyo is one of my favorites and worthwhile characters in the series. How can the mangaka kill such an awesome character? Now all we've got is a useless bitch who can't do shit.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Mar 26, 2008)

i agree leafy. i was never crazy about this series anyway, but Kikyo was one of the few characters i really loved.  of course, that wont spare her the insults from fangirls, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2008)

Kagome was once one of my favorite characters, but her lack of doing anything and not having a problem with that sincerely has brought her down quite a few notches..she reminds me of haxinoue now.

But i'm sure either way naraku's cheesy wish we never heard about before this point was to have friends or be loved or whatever corny thing rumiko can come up with...inuyasha has fallen hard


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> Interesting. I wonder what Naruko's real wish was, for Kikyo to love him or something like that?



Pretty sure thats what it is. Its been mentioned in the beginning of the manga. Onigumo is the bandit who lusted after Kikyo and he's the guy that Naraku was born from. Naraku has his human heart which still yearns for Kikyo. He's tried getting rid of it but eventually he took it back because it gave him a weapon to beat Kikyo.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 26, 2008)

Omg is this manga still going? Is Miroku dead now? Oops....I mean Naraku lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2008)

No miroku and sango are in a limbo state right now, where they are waiting for death but will get saved pretty much


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 26, 2008)

I hope the last page of the manga shows that Naraku is alive   I swear that guy has a million lives.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG This manga never ends when we are goin to see someone really die in this shit?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 26, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> OMG This manga never ends when we are goin to see someone really die in this shit?


Sadly, the worthwhile characters died and the fail characters are still alive.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

is kohaku kicking everyone's asses yet


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2008)

he wont EVER


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 26, 2008)

Is Koga still after Kagome?


----------



## Bender (Mar 26, 2008)

Seriously, why is Miroku not dead yet? 

Is Wind Tunnel is at it's limit wtf?

Seriously, terrible writing Rumiko


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

wind tunnel lol. what a fail ability that is.

p.s. kohaku owns everyone


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 26, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Seriously, why is Miroku not dead yet?
> 
> Is Wind Tunnel is at it's limit wtf?
> 
> Seriously, terrible writing Rumiko



Ohh yeah. Wind Tunnel. Shouldn't it eat him up by now??


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Apr 4, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> OMG This manga never ends when we are goin to see someone really die in this shit?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kagura died, and so did Kikyou (for real this time)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 4, 2008)

yea but they were supposed to die(kikyou was already dead), some relevant characters would be nice..


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 4, 2008)

So what happend to Koga this is the final arc isn't but he isn't there... did he die?


----------



## Bender (Apr 4, 2008)

They totally fucked up Byakuya's death... Just pathetic.....


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes Byakuya die like a fodder demon this manga have no respect to the enemy and the good guys never die.


----------



## _Mika (May 8, 2008)

*P.S. Inuyasha*

Yes, yes i know, i know. you don't even need to tell me.

But considering it was the first manga I fell in love with; it has been hard to fully separate myself from it.

So as a very sad addict I hoped with very fragile hope that it would evolve (eventually) into a worthwhile manga....

sadly, Rumiko, has once again broken my heart...


with this garbage..

Link removed


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 8, 2008)

i happen to agree with you...inuyasha has been a pile of crap for hundreds of chapters now IMO..since she dragged it out to an incomprehensible level, it pretty much invalidated any ending she could come up with, especially since what she did was pretty much done in every fanfiction author's mind already, and what they come up with(no matter how bad they are) is 100x more better then this anticlimactic pile of shit


----------



## Wesley (May 9, 2008)

Ultimately, he just couldn't get over Kikyo.  Which I think was established 400 chapters ago.  

Of course it was never all about Naraku.  Everything's been wrapped up pretty neatly.  Sess has surpassed his father like he'd always wanted.  Miroku and Sango are probably going to be okay.  Shippo never quite managed to get laid, but give him another half century or so.  Even Kohaku is alive.

Now we see what happens to Kagome and Inuyasha.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 9, 2008)

It's still not over yet.   Seems Rumiko is going to have Kagome end up in hell again.  

Then there is still the resolution of the Shikon no Tama.   So we will see another 100 Chapters of this.   Probably more if the Jewel breaks again.


----------



## Wesley (May 9, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> It's still not over yet.   Seems Rumiko is going to have Kagome end up in hell again.
> 
> Then there is still the resolution of the Shikon no Tama.   So we will see another 100 Chapters of this.   Probably more if the Jewel breaks again.



Kagome's never been in hell.  

It'll be over in less than ten.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 9, 2008)

Well technically yea, but you forget about the Ghost Girl.


----------



## Wesley (May 9, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well technically yea, but you forget about the Ghost Girl.



Doesn't ring a bell.  Or more specifically, _which_ ghost girl?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 9, 2008)

The Ghost Girl in Chapters 35 through 38.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 9, 2008)

So Kikyo is still alive sorta and Naraku is finally dead?


----------



## Wesley (May 9, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> The Ghost Girl in Chapters 35 through 38.



Ah, I remember that.  Good times.  Before it was one power up or mid-boss right after another.

No, Kikyo's gone, but Naraku is too.  Like, completely gone.  We'll never see him again in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 9, 2008)

It about time that Naraku finally died, so who killed him?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 9, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> It about time that Naraku finally died, so who killed him?



Kagome with her Arrows.

BTW, nice sig!  



Wesley said:


> Ah, I remember that.  Good times.  Before it was one power up or mid-boss right after another.
> 
> No, Kikyo's gone, but Naraku is too.  Like, completely gone.  We'll never see him again in any way, shape, or form.



You know, I got the odd feeling this is part of Naruku's plan.  

Think about it, he's dead and he's in Hell.   And where does the Midou send people?   That's right, to Hell!  So he's probably thinking when Kagome is rescued, he will have the chance to escape and start all over again.   

Gawd, I really hope Rumiko isn't going in this direction.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 9, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Kagome with her Arrows.
> 
> BTW, nice sig!



I was hoping she would be the person to killed him and thanks for liking my sig since it not even fanart but actually drawned by the creator himself.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2008)

if rumiko sticks us with another 100 chapters of this crap...


----------



## Wesley (May 9, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Kagome with her Arrows.
> 
> BTW, nice sig!
> 
> ...



Nah, he's gone.  Nothing's left.  Not even his soul.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2008)

Naraku is dead, seriously?  

Kagome killed him, eh?  I guess all those sword upgrades were for nothing.


----------



## Wesley (May 9, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Naraku is dead, seriously?
> 
> Kagome killed him, eh?  I guess all those sword upgrades were for nothing.



It was a group effort, but she was the one that had to finish the job.


----------



## serger989 (May 9, 2008)

Wesley said:


> It was a group effort, but she was the one that had to finish the job.



But now, something else is apparently going to happen with Kagome.


----------



## Wesley (May 9, 2008)

serger989 said:


> But now, something else is apparently going to happen with Kagome.



Series restart....now!


----------



## serger989 (May 9, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Series restart....now!



LOLOMGICANTWAIT!


----------



## Wuzzman (May 9, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bleach (May 11, 2008)

kagoooooooooomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Emperor Time (May 11, 2008)

Kagome is going to be alright, right?


----------



## Bleach (May 11, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Kagome is going to be alright, right?



loads of people might be pissed if she died lol.. i definetly wuld


----------



## Emperor Time (May 11, 2008)

I agree since she and Inuyasha are the two main main characters.


----------



## Bender (May 11, 2008)

YAY!

Kagome's going to die! Kagome's going to die! 

Finally, that bitch had it coming


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2008)

Nah, she's going to get mind raped ala Evangelion.


----------



## Yoburi (May 11, 2008)

Looks like Naraku wants to die and he will take Kagome with him poor Inu... YEAH right no way that bich will survive.


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If the spoilers for next week hold true, he is dead, and the sh*t is about to hit the fan.


----------



## Arcanis (May 12, 2008)

Naraku breaks the shikon no tama into hundreds of pieces again and says that if they don't collect them all within a certain time, Kagome will die. So now the series shifts to reacquiring the shards again for another 500 chapters while defeating evil Koga.


----------



## Aeon (May 12, 2008)

Lol, that would suck. Hard.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 12, 2008)

but koga isnt evil, he's fodder now 

Not only that, but those weapon upgrades ruined the series, there was basiclly no point and no place in them killing naraku but she spent all of 90+ chapters on them all together, i mean what the hell??


----------



## Tyrannos (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, I agree.  It was really pointless running around for the past 200 Chapters.  After Kagura's death, Rumiko could've went right to the final battle.  Then developed the next phase in "what to do with the jewel".

Speaking of which, the Final Battle itself with Naraku was very Anti-Climatic.   Everyone was expecting a major fight with him using the full power of the Shikon No Tama.  Instead he just does more of his manipulations.   

As much as I respect Rumiko, it appeared she was just delaying things in hopes for a plot to develop itself.  But instead of it succeeding, it fell flat on the ground.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 12, 2008)

indeed, now the quality of the series has gone down quite a lot, and really it could have been avoided had she ended it much earlier...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

Well is still better than alot of mangas though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 12, 2008)

heh, a few...the size just makes it much more inaccessible unlike those manga's though lol, and more boring. Tons of walking and "saving random village from youkai" formula


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

It still one of my favorite mangas though no matter the problem.


----------



## Aeon (May 13, 2008)

I find myself wondering why I like it sometimes but besides that I still want to see the end.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2008)

Finally Kagome got a new uniform, after the last 2/3 hundred chapters of wearing the same thing, the only thing left is the conclusion


----------



## Yoburi (May 14, 2008)

WoW for a looooonnnggggg time i don't see someting good in Inuyasha i want to see what happend to Kagome now and why the well disapear. Oh and what Naraku wish for anyway.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 14, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Finally Kagome got a new uniform, after the last 2/3 hundred chapters of wearing the same thing, the only thing left is the conclusion



You know, I've always wondered why she pranced around in the past in a School Girls outfit.   Heck, if I was her, I'd at least put on something comfortable like a sweat suit.   That way you don't have to put out a fortune for new outfits every so often.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, I've always wondered why she pranced around in the past in a School Girls outfit.   Heck, if I was her,
> I'd at least put on something comfortable like a sweat suit.   That way you don't have to put out a fortune for new outfits every so often.



It makes little sense to me as well, i wondered why she would go into the past with her school uniform when she needed it for school and it could be easily destroyed 

Some say it was to help her differentiate from the past and present and keep her in the state of mind that she was different from them so she would not get too comfortable. Some other's say its because she is a whore who likes to wear revealing clothing to entice men.

I say its just rumiko's standard clothing design set, so she didn't have to take up the actual effort of making up diffrent clothing designs all the time(which she used to do a lot in the much earlier chapters). 

All that's left is for kagome to choose between an ancient traditional kimono or a futuristic high school uniform. Which will be her final fate? I've been waiting 10 years to hear the conclusion to this question


----------



## Emperor Time (May 14, 2008)

I hope that Kagome survives.


----------



## Amatsu (May 14, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> It makes little sense to me as well, i wondered why she would go into the past with her school uniform when she needed it for school and it could be easily destroyed
> 
> Some say it was to help her differentiate from the past and present and keep her in the state of mind that she was different from them so she would not get too comfortable. Some other's say its because she is a whore who likes to wear revealing clothing to entice men.
> 
> ...



Kagome wearing a school outfit all the time is really no different from ranma wearing that chinese outfit of his all the time.and well I think that whole differentiate herself from them reason is bullshit. That's reading too much into it...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 14, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Kagome wearing a school outfit all the time is really no different from ranma wearing that chinese outfit of his all the time.and well I think that whole differentiate herself from them reason is bullshit. That's reading too much into it...



I agree that it just Rumiko style.


----------



## Dragontrapper (May 17, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> WoW for a looooonnnggggg time i don't see someting good in Inuyasha i want to see what happend to Kagome now and why the well disapear. Oh and what Naraku wish for anyway.



Heres what I think:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naraku wished for Kagome to be sent to hell ( hence the Meidou) and that's where she is now - her version of hell.


----------



## //Bankotsu\\ (May 17, 2008)

With a nickname like mine, how could I refrain to write here? XD
Well, we're near to the end but, since hope never dies... Will the Shichinintai return? LOL
I know they won't but I'd really like it...


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 17, 2008)

However...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

Well at least one of the Shichinintai went to heaven since he redeem himself.


----------



## Bender (May 18, 2008)

In all honesty I'm sad as hell Naraku is dead


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

Well Naraku had to die or Miroku would have die instead.


----------



## Arcanis (May 18, 2008)

I miss the Shichinintai arc, that was actually good. Bankotsu and Renkotsu


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

It too bad that all seven of them died again.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2008)

Well I'm glad Naraku is gone, because the story really got stale with his constant plotting.


As for Kagome, seems she could be in hell (well at least a parallel / mirror world).   Now it's pretty obvious where Rumiko is going use the ol "fake world - decision" plot, which will ultimately lead her back to the real world with Inuyasha.

Also, I got a sneeking suspicion that Inuyasha is going to appear in the world as a normal human, and in present-day clothing.


----------



## Bender (May 18, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well Naraku had to die or Miroku would have die instead.



Eh, I'm cool with that

He get's kind of tiring

Plus, I liked watching Naraku fuck around with people 

Gave me  a sick kind of thrill watchin him do it too


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

Well at least Naraku caused the deaths of countless people and other creatures.


----------



## Bender (May 18, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well at least Naraku caused the deaths of countless people and other creatures.



He hsould,ve at least killed Koga shit his ass was filler as fuck


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2008)

Lol i agree kouga was fodder to the max, especially without the jewel he was just a weakling, she said she woulda killed him but she didn't anticipate him having so many fans or some shit


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2008)

Kouga was not filler, he was there to help strengthen Kagome and Inuyasha's relationship.


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Kouga was not filler, he was there to help strengthen Kagome and Inuyasha's relationship.



You don't really believe that do you?


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2008)

I thought it was obvious.


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I thought it was obvious.



Take your sig's advice.


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2008)

lol Wesley.  Sarcasm on the internet, don't do it.


----------



## Bender (May 18, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I thought it was obvious.



LOL

Their relationship was already strong when Kagome saw Inuyasha humping Kikyo on a tree when she was attacked by Naraku's own version of his Saimyosho.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

So is Koga gone for sure?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2008)

Na, I got a feeling he will make an appearance.   Especially with word spreading of Naraku's defeat.

One thing I always thought would be funny if Rumiko had Koga being slower than his friends (since they always had to keep up with him, when he had the shards), and he panting behind "Hey, wait!"  with them going "Huh, can't hear you?"


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

That would be very funny if that should happen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2008)

I doubt koga would come back to fight though, he's a weakling, there's no point of him coming back unless its an epilogue kind of thing, which..depending how the story ends there wont be a point in showing him


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

Well just showing him would be alright in my book.


----------



## Bender (May 18, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I doubt koga would come back to fight though, he's a weakling, there's no point of him coming back unless its an epilogue kind of thing, which..depending how the story ends there wont be a point in showing him



Honestly, I wish he was never shown to begin with

He totally made Inuyasha the weakest bitch of all time


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

But he was pretty funny though.


----------



## The Sentry (May 19, 2008)

so inuyasha is finally ova


----------



## Emperor Time (May 20, 2008)

Not yet but very soon though.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2008)

Maybe....Rumiko-jii is a master of plot twists.


----------



## The Sentry (May 20, 2008)

Tru ....were they any other dog demons apart form the Inu-Taisho's family shown? 
and since Wolfs>>>Dogs shouldnt Koga >>>> Sesshomaru?


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2008)

Sesshomaru is a daiyoukai though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2008)

One thing i'd hate, was for inuyasha to turn human. He's supposed to not change for anyone right? Not be a human or a youkai? Turning into a human would negate all that development, and its only then that i would laugh at rumiko seriously


----------



## Lycanthropy (May 20, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> One thing i'd hate, was for inuyasha to turn human. He's supposed to not change for anyone right? Not be a human or a youkai? Turning into a human would negate all that development, and its only then that i would laugh at rumiko seriously



I've always hated that idea, I seriously hope that won't happen.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 20, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> One thing i'd hate, was for inuyasha to turn human. He's supposed to not change for anyone right? Not be a human or a youkai? Turning into a human would negate all that development, and its only then that i would laugh at rumiko seriously



That's true, but that's when he was alone.  Being alienated by both humans and demons.  But to me, I always figured that Inuyasha would've chosen to be a human, and lived with Kagome in the Present.  

BTW, I got a sneeking suspicion in the end, Kagome would've learned that Miroku and Sango were her ancestors.


----------



## The Sentry (May 20, 2008)

Miroku and Sango are her ansestors? Since when? proof please


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2008)

You need to read what he posted before that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2008)

That's the exact opposite of what i want to happen. Inuyasha shoulden't have to change(his race) for anybody, which is what pissed me off about kikyou in the first place. I doubt kagome would ask that of him nor would want him to, so i don't see any point in it. He hates being like that, it mutes his ears and dulls his claws into brittle nails, the only thing that would do is help him to "fit in". And "fitting in" is, frankly, BS.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 21, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Miroku and Sango are her ansestors? Since when? proof please



I said, "I got a sneeking suspicion" = Theorizing, guessing.   I didn't say it was confirmed.  



Inuhanyou said:


> That's the exact opposite of what i want to happen. Inuyasha shoulden't have to change(his race) for anybody, which is what pissed me off about kikyou in the first place. I doubt kagome would ask that of him nor would want him to, so i don't see any point in it. He hates being like that, it mutes his ears and dulls his claws into brittle nails, the only thing that would do is help him to "fit in". And "fitting in" is, frankly, BS.



If Kagome stayed in the past, Inuyasha could stay a half-demon.  But again, if he stayed one in the present, he stick out like a sore thumb.

And something just occured to me.  We forgot about the aging factor.  We forget Inuyasha is well over 65 years old and in a body of a 18 year old.  Inuyasha could probably choose to be a human, so he could age at the same rate as Kagome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2008)

If anything, i figure it should be kagome to turn hanyou and not him into human.

She seemed to have sympathy for being half but she doesn't understand at all..and that is still a wedge between them. what better way then for her to see how it feels


----------



## Aeon (May 21, 2008)

So, has anyone taken a crack at trying to figure out what's happening to Kagome yet?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2008)

rumiko just stole from the anime team's tsubaki arc in which kagome was in a dreamworld similar to her own time, that in the end she broke free of. its nothing special.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

I thought Inuyasha had the body of a 15 year old? Also maybe Inuyasha should wish to become a fulled demon instead?


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2008)

15-17ish.  And he's actually 150-200 years old, 200 if you count being sealed to a tree as living.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

That true.


----------



## The Sentry (May 21, 2008)

Inuyasha is old as shit


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2008)

Inuyasha is relatively young for a demon.  Hell, Sesshomaru is like 800/900 years old and their father was probably in his 3000s.  Not to mention that half-breed Shiori had an old old demon for a grandfather.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2008)

yea so


----------



## The Sentry (May 21, 2008)

How old is Shitto Shippo


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2008)

they say he's older then he is, some say he's like 50, others say he reflects his looks..i dunno


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2008)

Shippo's around 50


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

I thought Shippo was like 20 or 30?


----------



## _Mika (May 21, 2008)

okay what the f, kagome is in high school and now shes stuck in the well?! oh rumiko...whyyy


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

I know it just not fair at all.


----------



## Bender (May 22, 2008)

I hope Kagome stays in hell forever

I think I like the Shikon Jewel


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

I hope she gets erased from eternity


----------



## Emperor Time (May 22, 2008)

Why does everyone hate her since she hot and thus should not be hated.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2008)

kagome used to be my fave


----------



## Emperor Time (May 22, 2008)

If your hot, then I wiil like that hot character very much.


----------



## Bender (May 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Why does everyone hate her since she hot and thus should not be hated.



Because she's annoying 

And goody two shoes


----------



## Emperor Time (May 23, 2008)

Well that true on both counts but she hot too.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (May 23, 2008)

lol rumiko is gonna make a rescue kagome arc. its gonna last 100 chaps.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2008)

Na, I doubt she will take it that long.  Now that Kagome is talking to the Shikon Jewel itself, I think we probably be looking around 20  Chapters.

But I'm still expecting when they are back to reality that Kagome has to return the jewel to that lady and finish the battle.  Which they probably have to participate in the battle and it.   Then the jewel disappears, all is well.    Finally all that's left is Kagome and Inuyasha to get together and it's the end of the manga.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 24, 2008)

How come one of the shards was found in present time where the rest of the shards were found in the past?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2008)

because they didn't find it for 500 years?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 24, 2008)

But couldn't they get the shard back in the past which would have saved all those people from dying?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2008)

well apparently they couldent if that's not what happened..


----------



## Emperor Time (May 24, 2008)

That true since they got it from that cursed wooden mask but they could have gotten it when it was still in that tree though.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 25, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Na, I doubt she will take it that long.  Now that Kagome is talking to the Shikon Jewel itself, I think we probably be looking around 20  Chapters.
> 
> But I'm still expecting when they are back to reality that Kagome has to return the jewel to that lady and finish the battle.  Which they probably have to participate in the battle and it.   Then the jewel disappears, all is well.    Finally all that's left is Kagome and Inuyasha to get together and it's the *beginning* of the manga.



fixed for you.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

How is it the beginning?


----------



## FireEel (May 25, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> How is it the beginning?



It's an infinite time loop.

But basically some major things happen which caused there to be no youkai in Kagome's time.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 25, 2008)

FireEel said:


> It's an infinite time loop.
> 
> But basically some major things happen which caused there to be no youkai in Kagome's time.



Yeah, because Naraku either absorbed them all or had others do the dirty work for him.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

FireEel said:


> It's an infinite time loop.
> 
> But basically some major things happen which caused there to be no youkai in Kagome's time.



Makes sense to me.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 2, 2008)

wow naraku really looked awesome when he absorbed the shikon no tama into his heart and became like a total monster type. i also enjoyed inuyasha's tessaiga evolving one more time, to shoot those blade meidou's. thank heavens miroku survived, and sango. and everyone else, in particular kohaku. totosai looked awesome too. it's too bad lady kaede wasnt hit by a shouki meteor i hate her

now wtf is this shit with kagome in an infinite time loop? this seems gay, we all know once shikon no tama gets obliterated completely, that inuyasha will turn 100% human and live in the "present" with kagome. 100% canon


----------



## FireEel (Jun 3, 2008)

I wanted Miroku and Sango to die together...

Not because I hated them, but I genuinely thought it would have been good progress for storyline sake.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2008)

lol sorry, rumiko doesn't know how to make good story twists..


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 3, 2008)

inuyasha isnt a tragedy, so why would they die? kikyo had to die because inuysaha needs to be a human in the modern world with his gf kagome, duh. not even kohaku was permitted to die ffs, and he should have about 100 different times


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 3, 2008)

How do you guys read this tripe and enjoy it


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 3, 2008)

I am pretty sure that Miroku and Sango are the ancestors of Kagome and thus have to survive.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I am pretty sure that Miroku and Sango are the ancestors of Kagome and thus have to survive.



and how are you "pretty sure" of that? That is only a product of fan fiction and has no basis in canon.

Same with the "timeloop" thing. Assuming makes an ass out of u and me


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 3, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> How do you guys read this tripe and enjoy it


I used to like it a long time ago and I've spent so much time following it, I kind of want to see how it ends. Even if I don't enjoy it anymore...


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 3, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> inuyasha isnt a tragedy, so why would they die? kikyo had to die because inuysaha needs to be a human in the modern world with his gf kagome, duh. not even kohaku was permitted to die ffs, and he should have about 100 different times



Not even Naraku is really dead i bet he is alive inside the shikon no tama or some crap like that.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 3, 2008)

So we can't assume anymore?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2008)

not if your assuming like its fact...cause assuming makes an ass out of you and me like i said, i don't want you to be embarrassed e_e


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 3, 2008)

But it was only me that thought that it might be true though.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 4, 2008)

remember guys: when you point the finger at someone, there's three more pointing right back at you. 



anyway, naraku kicked ass majorly during that whole end fight. i also like how important byakuya became as the final detachment, he was really pretty smooth and stoic about it all to the end. and really byakuya is the one who is making the tension continue now, by granting the condition of naraku's death triggering the shikon jewel's communications w/ kagome in the meidou. pretty kewl


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 4, 2008)

FireEel said:


> It's an infinite time loop.
> 
> But basically some major things happen which caused there to be no youkai in Kagome's time.



I hope the loop is broken and Kagome must live with the fact that she's unleashed youkai upon the modern world.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 4, 2008)

it would be pretty sweet to see all those youkais spill out of a huge meidou zangetsuha right over modern tokyo and like eat all the people and smash scyscrapers


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

Might as well since it won't be the first time that youkas kill people from modern tokyo.


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 5, 2008)

So, 556 was pretty cool. It was interesting at least, compared to the past couple of chapters.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 6, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Might as well since it won't be the first time that youkas kill people from modern tokyo.



The only ones we've seen do that are the Noh Mask and to a lesser extent the Soul Pipper. People of the modern day haven't witnessed the true horror that Youkai can be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2008)

Heh..so apparently we are 2 chapters away from the end of the manga..what have all of your thoughts been on this?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 7, 2008)

My only thought has been, what the hell am I going to read on Wednesdays now?


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 8, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Heh..so apparently we are 2 chapters away from the end of the manga..what have all of your thoughts been on this?



Just two chapters? I'm sure Rumiko will stretch it out to five.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 8, 2008)

Bet it will be more than that.   Betcha Rumiko is going to go for 600.  

Anyhow, I have a feeling that Kagome will choose properly and as a result they will have to aid Midoriko in defeating the remaining Demons.   Then the jewel will fade and Midoriko will ascend into Heaven and all is well.

Then all it's left is Kagome returning to the real world and explaining to her friends her adventures all this time (BTW, any idea how long time has passed in Kagome's time?  Seems like it all took place during one school year?).    Finally, the choice who is to stay in what world, then THE END.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2008)

Who here has been reading since '96?  Technically Kagome should be 27 by now not 15.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2008)

well technically a lot of things, but time isnt the same in manga as you know. and yes, only one year did pass in the entire manga, she is barely sixteen

(and it was confirmed that there were only 2 more chapters ty and fuji, there will be no deviations)


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't possibly see how they can wrap everything up in 2 more chapters unless it's a double or everyone dies.  Well, time to remake a petition to bring the anime back.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2008)

well how did seishi kishimoto wrap things up in two chapters with 666 satan? Easy, he made a crap ending, its not that hard


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 8, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> (and it was confirmed that there were only 2 more chapters ty and fuji, there will be no deviations)



When did Rumiko say there is 2 chapters left?  



Inuhanyou said:


> well how did seishi kishimoto wrap things up in two chapters with 666 satan? Easy, he made a crap ending, its not that hard



Seishi had to wrap up his manga quickly because of disinterest.   Last I checked, the Inuyasha manga still had plenty of interest.   I really don't want her to spend all these years to end her manga quickly like Seishi.  

Heck, I'm still thinking "WTF" at the 666 Satan manga ending like the way it did.  It was too rushed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2008)

In the spoiler transcript provided by patches here, and patches has never been wrong about spoilers


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> The only ones we've seen do that are the Noh Mask and to a lesser extent the Soul Pipper. People of the modern day haven't witnessed the true horror that Youkai can be.



Well that true about the Noh Mask since it had the only Shikon Shard that was discovered in modern Tokyo but I don't remember the Soul Pipper ever killing anybody since I thought that it just sent children souls to hell if they did something wrong.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 8, 2008)

If the spoiler holds true, Kagome just had to wish that the jewel would disappear from this world.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

That sounds like the most powerful wish in the manga ever.


----------



## yoshhh (Jun 9, 2008)

*R.I.P. Inuyasha *tear**

(Sorry if there's another inuyasha thread, im running on dialup at the moment and dont want to look for it)

So the big news going around is that inuyasha is finally coming to an end. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.furinkan.com/


 Im not a hardcore fan of it but i have watched the anime more so than the manga and since the anime quit making new eps ive been occasionally browsing the newest chapters 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/LLStarks/




I kinda figured it was coming to an end wayyy before when i noticed...(Warning spoilers)
*Spoiler*: __ 



Miroku was cured and lost his wind tunnel and Naraku was finally..finallyyyyy defeated-_-




So, fans or not, what do you guys think? Are you happy that the author is finally ending it? and are you anticipating another great, fresh and new manga from her OR do you wish it was continued longer into history. 

For me Im glad its done but i hope they get the anime back in production to finish whats left.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2008)

personally i've hated the last 250 chapters, and the last 67 episodes of the anime, it just got repetitive old, stale and boring..i wished she ended it then when it had much better flavor..now its too long for any new fans to touch, and they won't bother wadlling through the crappy filler and useless sword upgrade arcs and monster of the week chapters that had nothing of value to the main plot..not to mention how many times naraku escaped..it was like a travesty.

I'm going to wait till the other 2 chapters are over before saying anything more, but my impression as of now is that the series fell off with a whimper


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 9, 2008)

I think that all the chapters until Bankotsu died were great.


----------



## yoshhh (Jun 10, 2008)

*..not to mention how many times naraku escaped..it was like a travesty.
*

Yeah, i think those were the worst parts for me. It was so much hype when they finally found naraku, only to lose him and start over for another 100+ chaps to find em again. *bleh* Another annoyance was kikio and even though she was dead would pop up so many times. Then they finally got rid of her spirit and AGAIN she would magically pop up. *slap*


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 10, 2008)

Well Kikyo can always come back as long as Kagome Higurashi is around since they have the same soul.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2008)

not anymore, she died  for good so kagome could inherit it, she's not coming back except as kagome


----------



## LordAndross (Jun 10, 2008)

Man, one thing people fail to realize is ANY manga or anime that has ever gotten over ten volumes is almost and I mean "ALMOST" guaranteed to become repetetive. The same way a video game that has many sequal's or an rpg with constant grinding. It's simply a given that it'll happen. For one such as myself, it does not bother me, for I like what I read, watch, and play. The Inuyasha series is no exception, it's a great story with great character's and that's enough for me. All I can ask for is that the ending is decent and somewhat flexible, so that fan's can continue it with fanfiction. That or make one hell of a damn good ending.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2008)

That's a big generalization there...are you sure your not just overestimating it? I know plenty of series's OVER 10 volumes that are not repetitive at all. Inuyasha is the only long series's i've acutely felt it being extremely repetitive for a long period of time(besides bleach). 9 years is the time i've been reading, 8 years that i've been watching and i tell you most of the time there was a whole lot of nothing being done


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jun 10, 2008)

wow what am i gonna read on wednesday/thursdays...?

Heres hopin that some miracle occurs and the last few volumes are animated (highly doubt it). i miss kappei's voice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2008)

yes kappie was a talented man, atleast kagome lives on through yoruichi


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 10, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> not anymore, she died  for good so kagome could inherit it, she's not coming back except as kagome



That great to hear since I always thought it was weird that both the past life (Kikyo) and the present life (Kagome Higurashi) existed at the same time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2008)

well there's that whole time paradox thing coming into play..and if you want to get technical kikyou wasn't "alive" to exist alongside kagome in the first place, she was always in kagome, the other thing was just an animated clay thing with kikyou's personality


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 10, 2008)

Well that true but wasn't a piece of Kagome soul used to revived Kikyo?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well that true but wasn't a piece of Kagome soul used to revived Kikyo?



it was, but that doesn't change the fact that it was merely kikyou's likeness brought to life and not the real thing, because as we know the real kikyou was already in kagome to begin with as kagome, that's why the witch needed that little bit of kagome's soul, to capture the essence of her past self..if that makes sense


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 10, 2008)

I see, so Kikyo was already reborned as Kagome and the reborn Kikyo was just a zombie of her pretty much.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I see, so Kikyo was already reborned as Kagome and the reborn Kikyo was just a zombie of her pretty much.



Exactly.....


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 10, 2008)

I see and thanks for making it all make sense to me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I see and thanks for making it all make sense to me.



Now we just have to see if they die


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 10, 2008)

Well a zombie can died but it hard to do that though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2008)

i'm talking about inuyasha and kagome..


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 10, 2008)

I sure hope they both survive somehow.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2008)

yea me too, they probably do though

final chapter spoilers are out


and second to last chapter is out

Link removed

Enjoy


----------



## Sumeragi (Jun 10, 2008)

Since all our comments got deleted from the Chapter 404 Prediction Thread for being off topic ^_^ I'll repost it here:

Omfg finally, A T . L A S T X3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2008)

i suppose so..its supposed to take place 3 years after the series ends..which would mean 4 years after the series started...i wonder what's going on with them now? This is the longest timeskip we've had in the entire series


----------



## son_michael (Jun 10, 2008)

its gonna be heaven.....it better be


Kagome and Inuyasha kissing regularly...possibly engaged,Inuyasha being a full human will attend college with her,Miroku and sango visit the real world on occasion with there children


or if kagome and Inuyasha never make it back to kagome's time....then kagome and Inuyasha are bassically living with eachother and she's gonna have kids or possibly has some{nothing illegal in those times!},Sango and Miroku are married with kids and have there own demon slaying fmaily,shippo lives with them and became a great youkai that helps humans



something like that...you better rumiko


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree she better...or else -picks up pitchfork-


----------



## hinata-chan87 (Jun 11, 2008)

I was waiting for the end for so long and next week will become true but  honestly I'm a little sad. I'm watching this series since I was fourteen and it became repetitive and I start wanting to come to a conclusion but I really going to miss the series. Hope the final is good and I always going to remember Inuyasha as one the best anime/manga and one of my favorite.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2008)

Your only 10.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2008)

Inuyasha is done. I never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 11, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Inuyasha is done. I never thought I'd see the day.



at least 1 or 2 more chapters i would think, just to cap it off.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2008)

1 more left


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope it's a long chapter, because it seems this ending is rushed.   And after all these years of constant Sword Upgrades and Naraku tricks, Rumiko owes it to her fans.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 12, 2008)

I wouldn't expect much from Rumiko. It's either going to be a very open ended ending like Ranma or it's going to be a generic happily ever after ending.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, it probably will be the Generic Happy ending.  


I bet they come out of the well, everyones happy.  Kagome's friends realize Inuyasha isn't human, Kagome admits the truth to everything.  And instead of being freightened, they play with his ears going . 

Kagome goes  (surprised they arn't scared).

The family goes 

On the other side, theres a celebration, and Miroku feels up Sango once again, but this time she doesn't slap him.

All is well, and things are back to normal.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 12, 2008)

same as it ever was, same as it ever was, same as it ever was...


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 12, 2008)

....this manga started when I was like....4. I can't believe people still even read it.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jun 12, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> ....this manga started when I was like....4. I can't believe people still even read it.



One Piece started when you were 5, Naruto when you were 7, Bleach when you were 9, do you still read any of those?

Star Trek still is continuing, in some form or another, Simpsons long surpass almost any anime running except a select few like Doraemon.  

For written series, The Wheel of Time, even if the original author lived, would now be on its 18th year running.  For some reason I never doubted the series would still be going on after he passed on...  Not to mention the Shannara series.  31 years and counting.  To give meaning to that, the Sword of Shannara, despite being nearly a LotR rip-off was the first of many.  Before it LotR existed on its own, no Fantasy genre yet to keep it company.

Strange really, even though if I write a book a year it would take me at least 22 some odd years to finish the story I would like to tell.  This series puts it context for me....

*sighs*  Anyways, tt shocked me to know these series was still going on.  Only learned it was at chapter 555.  I don't know why I always felt this was from the era of DBZ while One Piece is this era's.  Well, I knew it was still running, but it was there, it was.  It felt like it would always be there.  *Tilts his head to the side as he looks down*

Well, cya all.  Just passing through.  Once I realized with chapter 555 the series was coming to an end I started speeding through.  Only at 309 so far.  By time I finish I will likely be too burned out to want to see this thread's name ever again


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 12, 2008)

The difference is that Inuyasha is absolutely awful with no redeeming qualities at all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 12, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, it probably will be the Generic Happy ending.
> 
> 
> I bet they come out of the well, everyones happy.  Kagome's friends realize Inuyasha isn't human, Kagome admits the truth to everything.  And instead of being freightened, they play with his ears going .
> ...



Well...3 years have passed, why exactly would they not have known all that stuff already tyrannos?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kiyoshi said:


> One Piece started when you were 5, Naruto when you were 7, Bleach when you were 9, do you still read any of those?
> 
> Star Trek still is continuing, in some form or another, Simpsons long surpass almost any anime running except a select few like Doraemon.
> 
> ...




yeah but those titles are mostly shonen, with epic battles and new and interesting characters. A large part of Inuyasha was the romance between Inuyasha and Kagome and OMG that was just drawn out way to long, especially since you knew it was going to happen. 

The author has a thing with long manga's ranma 1/2 for instance. But for some reason I didn't ranma because it was funny and the characters were interesting. Inuyasha sometimes tries to take itself to seriously and I never liked any of the bad guys.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 12, 2008)

son_michael said:


> its gonna be heaven.....it better be
> 
> 
> Kagome and Inuyasha kissing regularly...possibly engaged,Inuyasha being a full human will attend college with her,Miroku and sango visit the real world on occasion with there children
> ...



I'm gonna be pissed if she ends it without any closure like she did Ranma 1/2 <_<


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 12, 2008)

3 years leaves plenty of room for closure i'd say


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 12, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well...3 years have passed, why exactly would they not have known all that stuff already tyrannos?



3 years? Only one year has passed, she was just turning 15 at the beginning of the story and was in 9th grade.  She recently got into high school proving that only one year has passed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 12, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> 3 years? Only one year has passed, she was just turning 15 at the beginning of the story and was in 9th grade.  She recently got into high school proving that only one year has passed.



I mean, from the start of the series to when naraku was destroyed, only 1 year passed. The final chapter is a timeskip to 3 years afterward.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 12, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I mean, from the start of the series to when naraku was destroyed, only 1 year passed. The final chapter is a timeskip to 3 years afterward.


That lazy bitch! 

Skipping all the hard stuff to show off the happy ending.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 12, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> That lazy bitch!
> 
> Skipping all the hard stuff to show off the happy ending.



Lol, well i guess that's what happens sometimes...i wanna know what they've been up to and what's going on now..cause last we heard kagome destroyed the jewel with THEM INSIDE. We don't even know if they are dead or not because of that. That's why Kagome was scared of the right wish after all. If they're dead, i swear i'm not following Rumiko's manga anymore.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 12, 2008)

All the time with this great manga and I only have one more episode to read

Sesshomaru better be involved with this last chapter


----------



## Majeh (Jun 12, 2008)

Inuyasha and Kagome should definitely have a nice kiss in this chapter. If they dont i will be very disappointed.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 12, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lol, well i guess that's what happens sometimes...i wanna know what they've been up to and what's going on now..cause last we heard kagome destroyed the jewel with THEM INSIDE. We don't even know if they are dead or not because of that. That's why Kagome was scared of the right wish after all. If they're dead, i swear i'm not following Rumiko's manga anymore.


I hope they emerge from the void to find modern Tokyo ravaged by 3 years of war with the Youkai.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 12, 2008)

But that not our Tokyo though?


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 13, 2008)

Damn its almost over. I wonder if Inuyasha will be able to stay in Kagome's time or whether they will have to separate forever, like Vision of Escaflowne. Hopefully, its a happy ending. 

One question that has been bugging me though. How come Miroku, Shippou and Sango never go through the well? Why is it only Inuyasha? Have they every explained that?


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jun 13, 2008)

In the final chapter Inuyasha and Kagome will return back to Japan and realise that his has been conquered and renamed Area 11 lol. 

next week will be epic. either a lot of happy people or a lot of complaining


----------



## son_michael (Jun 13, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Damn its almost over. I wonder if Inuyasha will be able to stay in Kagome's time or whether they will have to separate forever, like Vision of Escaflowne. Hopefully, its a happy ending.
> 
> One question that has been bugging me though. How come Miroku, Shippou and Sango never go through the well? Why is it only Inuyasha? Have they every explained that?



they wont be seperated since kagome made the wish side by side with Inuyasha



and as for the reason only inuyasha could go back and forth...im assuming its because kikyou's soul is connected with his and kagome is essentially kikyo re incarnated


----------



## Sumeragi (Jun 13, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Damn its almost over. I wonder if Inuyasha will be able to stay in Kagome's time or whether they will have to separate forever, like Vision of Escaflowne. Hopefully, its a happy ending.
> 
> One question that has been bugging me though. How come Miroku, Shippou and Sango never go through the well? Why is it only Inuyasha? Have they every explained that?


I hate, hate, hate the ending to _Vision of Escaflowne_.  If it ends like that I will be pissed off, then ignore it the same way one must ignore the existence of _Rurouni Kenshin: Reflection._ 

Hopefully Inuyasha and Kagome live happily together, whether in the feudal era or the present.

@ Jf_kyori_2k4: Area 11 lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 13, 2008)

Lol, major spoilers for the final chapter came out, its a pretty good ending i suppose xP


----------



## son_michael (Jun 13, 2008)

im deffinetley just gonna wait for the chapter to come out


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 13, 2008)

well in case anyone wants to see them, they're right here


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 13, 2008)

Sumeragi said:


> I hate, hate, hate the ending to _Vision of Escaflowne_.  If it ends like that I will be pissed off, then ignore it the same way one must ignore the existence of _Rurouni Kenshin: Reflection._
> 
> Hopefully Inuyasha and Kagome live happily together, whether in the feudal era or the present.
> 
> @ Jf_kyori_2k4: Area 11 lol.



The ending for Vision of Escaflowne wasn't too bad. At the very least it, you know, ended things as an ending should. After years of watching anime endings slowly become less and less incomprehensible (Evanglelion anyone?) its pretty nice to have a good old fashioned ending. But I definitely agree with you on the Kenshin Reflections OAV. The authors of that threw out both the main theme of the series and character development just to give a downer ending. What the fuck was that? 

I took a look at the spoilers though. I'm pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 14, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> well in case anyone wants to see them, they're right here



Interesting spoilers.  And in typical Shonen, it ends in a time jump.  

Indeed some things happened like we expected.   But you know, the ending seems like it lacked the umph you expect from a manga that's been around for so many years.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm happy with it.  It's got a nice, simple, case-closed feel to it.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2008)

Cheesy and shitty just what I'd expect from Inuyasha

Honestly, I expected better but meh..

Whatever


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2008)

why would you expect better then what we got from rumiko takashi after all the chapter's we sat around facepalming about??

I've seen 10x better endings in fanfiction then this, but it was to be expected


----------



## Aeon (Jun 14, 2008)

I was trying to hold myself back from spoilers but I guess I just didn't have it in me. Oh well, I guess it wraps up fine...


----------



## son_michael (Jun 14, 2008)

you guys are making the ending sound bad


----------



## Bobateababy16 (Jun 14, 2008)

It's not bad...it's just less than exciting..seems like a rather dull generic ending...it doesn't suck...just after all the facepalming chapters and whatnot and how long it's been going on...the ending was rather blah...ahhhh well atleast it's over now.It's kind of whta I expected and at the same time not...it's a happily ever after just a dull one.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jun 15, 2008)

you kno what would make up for a bad ending? an annoucement after stating that the rest of the manga will be animated,


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2008)

too late, all that was announced was rumiko's next project, nothing about an animation


----------



## Aeon (Jun 15, 2008)

Very depressing indeed.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 15, 2008)

not sure how i feel about the manga ending. on the 1 hand i'm kinda happy it is ending cuz that'll be 1 less series for me to have to keep up with. but on the other hand i've grown so used to reading the new chapter every week so i think i'll miss it at first. but then i'll most likely pick up a new series & move on.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm still wondering what other manga series comes out on Wednesdays.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 15, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I'm still wondering what other manga series comes out on Wednesdays.



there could be others but inuyasha is the only 1 i know of that comes out on wednesdays.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww final chapter next week =[  Kinda sad... But im glad its finally ending


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

So is Inuyasha a full demon or a full human or is he still half demon and half human?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2008)

still hanyou


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 15, 2008)

lol I feel bad for the fangirls and the poor saps that actually kept with this series for 11 years just to see it end this shitty.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So is Inuyasha a full demon or a full human or is he still half demon and half human?



Just because you were human 3 years ago does that mean your still human now?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

So he stays as a half demon and half human then.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2008)

I thought it ended as good as could be expected...rumiko probably got tired of dragging it on for so long with useless arcs, and just decided to end it all at once..ah well, it was atleast a closing, compared to the anime version's ending, which sucked.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree that the manga ending is many times better than the anime ending.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 15, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I thought it ended as good as could be expected...rumiko probably got tired of dragging it on for so long with useless arcs, and just decided to end it all at once..ah well, it was atleast a closing, compared to the anime version's ending, which sucked.



How could Rumiko get tired of dragging on a series? She does it with every series she writes


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

Well Rumiko is the best at dragging a series when you think about it.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 15, 2008)

Aethos said:


> How could Rumiko get tired of dragging on a series? She does it with every series she writes



Amen.  



Sumeragi said:


> I hate, hate, hate the ending to _Vision of Escaflowne_.



I bet I hate it more. 



hcheng02 said:


> The ending for Vision of Escaflowne wasn't too bad. At the very least it, you know, ended things as an ending should. After years of watching anime endings slowly become less and less incomprehensible (Evanglelion anyone?) its pretty nice to have a good old fashioned ending. But I definitely agree with you on the Kenshin Reflections OAV. The authors of that threw out both the main theme of the series and character development just to give a downer ending. What the fuck was that?
> 
> I took a look at the spoilers though. I'm pretty satisfied with it.



Escaflowne was 25 episodes, 20 minutes of utter perfection. Ending made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2008)

AMEN TA THAT!

Except probably maison at 14 volumes..but that was probably too short even for her.

What she does is, drag the series on for so long, but the things in it go stale long before she finishes. I'd say inuyasha could have been epic had she done a few things diffrent.

(aka had kagome actually do stuff, make her actually evolve in other ways then love relationships, react to her tragic surroundings in the sengoku jidai instead of just brushing it off without a care, maybe gaining a darker personality along with her trials and whatnot)

Indeed it could have been epic, and it has been epic in many fanfiction's who's authors take the stories much farther than rumiko could. But that's just rumiko's style, its probably why she even left the ending open a little bit, so people can speculate, same as she did with ranma, it just isnt her style to end things properly, or do them as good as they could(or should) be done.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 15, 2008)

Kagome started like an interesting female lead, then quickly became another Akane.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 15, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> AMEN TA THAT!
> 
> Except probably maison at 14 volumes..but that was probably too short even for her.
> 
> ...



Kagome was basically

Kagome: Do I love InuYasha? No wait I love Kouga! No wait I love Hojo! No wait I love InuYasha! No wait!

all the way through the series.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Kagome started like an interesting female lead, then quickly became another Akane.



Lol, i can't disagree with yah, even now though, i can't say i hate her as a character cause i really don't, even after my dislike of female leads without much skill or emotional depth beyond romantic tones manifested, can't really say why

@aethos - to be honest, she never seriously contemplated those other guys, they were a nonissue to the very end, especially after rumiko revealed she never intended to have kouga in the story as long as she did, and she intended to write kouga out of the story by killing him before she discovered his fans and decided to let him leave quietly instead.  Kagome's only "serious" problem, was against kikyou's legacy and if she was up to the task of living up to her past life. That whole "love triangle" with kikyou and inuyasha and herself was a big lie based on her own insecurities about not being good enough.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't hate her, I'm just disappointed.

I did hate Akane, though.



Aethos said:


> Kagome was basically
> 
> Kagome: Do I love InuYasha? No wait I love Kouga! No wait I love Hojo! No wait I love InuYasha! No wait!
> 
> all the way through the series.



To be fair, Inuyasha was more or less like that too.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 15, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I don't hate her, I'm just disappointed.
> 
> I did hate Akane, though.
> 
> ...



Until Kikyou died at least.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 15, 2008)

Pft, Kikyou dying in the first chapter then reviving then dying then coming back didn't stop him from wangsting about her for... how many chapters?


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 15, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Pft, Kikyou dying in the first chapter then reviving then dying then coming back didn't stop him from wangsting about her for... how many chapters?



Well Kikyou > Kagome


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2008)

They are the same person anyway, it doesn't really matter in the end which of them is better now, especially when it was revealed kikyou's dying wish to see inuyasha again was the direct reason kagome was able to go down the well, lol ironic. Retcons ftw?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 15, 2008)

Meh, Kikyou was cool before she went psycho!Iwantmymandead bitch even after she found out Inuyasha didn't betray her.

I don't like how Rumiko handles romance anyway, the only pairing I liked was RyogaUkyo MirokuSango.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2008)

they were the only ones who got a concrete happy ending anyway! 

i'd say even kubo has better romance than takashi most of the time


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 15, 2008)

Even Shin-chan has better romance.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2008)

Eh, never was interested in that show


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 15, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Meh, Kikyou was cool before she went psycho!Iwantmymandead bitch even after she found out Inuyasha didn't betray her.
> 
> I don't like how Rumiko handles romance anyway, the only pairing I liked was RyogaUkyo MirokuSango.



Well Rumiko's main male and female characters always have the same personalities. Same with the typical rival character (ryoga, kouga)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2008)

Indeed, a lot of her personalities do indeed carry over, its especially poignant when you realize kappei was both ranma AND inuyasha for both anime's


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 15, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Well Rumiko's main male and female characters always have the same personalities. Same with the typical rival character (ryoga, kouga)



And I always prefer the rival.

Good old Rumiko, never change, your audience will always buy it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

Majeh said:


> Inuyasha and Kagome should definitely have nice butt sex in this chapter. If they dont i will be very disappointed.



yeah i hear you


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 16, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Escaflowne was 25 episodes, 20 minutes of utter perfection. Ending made no sense whatsoever.



Can you explain why you didn't like the Escaflowne ending?



gabzilla said:


> Kagome started like an interesting female lead, then quickly became another Akane.



No way, Kagome was much less annoying than Akane. She was way more feminine, supportive, and romantic than Akane ever was. There were several points when Kagome openly admitted to loving Inuyasha. Hell, I don't think she ever tried to hide it. I can see why Inuyasha fell for Kagome. I don't have a goddamn clue what Ranma saw in Akane.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 16, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Can you explain why you didn't like the Escaflowne ending?
> 
> 
> 
> No way, Kagome was much less annoying than Akane. She was way more feminine, supportive, and romantic than Akane ever was. There were several points when Kagome openly admitted to loving Inuyasha. Hell, I don't think she ever tried to hide it. I can see why Inuyasha fell for Kagome. I don't have a goddamn clue what Ranma saw in Akane.



easy Akane had her cute moments and that's what made Ranma attracted to her.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 16, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Can you explain why you didn't like the Escaflowne ending?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Why would a girl choose normal life on Earth before a hot king with wings that loves her and a super awesome fantasy world plus your own flying mega mecha?

It made no sense. The world wasn't going to end if Hitomi didn't return, why didn't she stay?






hcheng02 said:


> No way, Kagome was much less annoying than Akane. She was way more feminine, supportive, and romantic than Akane ever was. There were several points when Kagome openly admitted to loving Inuyasha. Hell, I don't think she ever tried to hide it. I can see why Inuyasha fell for Kagome. I don't have a goddamn clue what Ranma saw in Akane.



Oh, she is _ten times _better than Akane. But in my opinion, she was better in the first 50 chapters. Maybe if Inuyasha hadn't been so long... Playing damsel in distress so many times, constant wangst over the InuKikyou drama and her eternal "Do I love Inuyasha or not?".... it gets old after a while.

I still like her better than Akane.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 16, 2008)

Fuck Akane Tendo.  Ruining such a banging family.  And fuck Rumiko for sticking Ryougha with a pig lover and ukyo with....the cross dresser or did someone else end up near her?

Anyways, atleast IY is finally ending...sorta.  I hope atleast.  I'm all aboard for another Rumiko series.  IY lasted too long but was good when I did watch/read it.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 17, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I always thought that she never had a choice and that she would always have to go back in the end. This was implied with her grandmother going back despite having a lover in the other world. Otherwise, you're right. It was a stupid decision. 





> Oh, she is _ten times _better than Akane. But in my opinion, she was better in the first 50 chapters. Maybe if Inuyasha hadn't been so long... Playing damsel in distress so many times, constant wangst over the InuKikyou drama and her eternal "Do I love Inuyasha or not?".... it gets old after a while.
> 
> I still like her better than Akane.



Well then you would basically be removing 2/3 of the plot in Inuyasha. 

Well at least Kagome was way more patient with Inuyasha and got along reasonable well with Kikyo (when she wasn't trying to kill her.) So that made her a little less annoying. Plus, she's hotter than Akane. 

I don't understand something about Kikyo though. In the beginning she was obsessed with killing Inuyasha - originally out of revenge but later out of a jealous desire to be with him. However, later in the series she just kind of drops that death wish and just wants to kill Naraku. Did Rumiko ever explain why Kikyo changed her mind?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 17, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kagome chsnged kikyo....and naruko attempting to kill her a few times................


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 17, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Fuck Akane Tendo.  Ruining such a banging family.  And fuck Rumiko for sticking Ryougha with a pig lover and ukyo with....the cross dresser or did someone else end up near her?
> 
> Anyways, atleast IY is finally ending...sorta.  I hope atleast.  I'm all aboard for another Rumiko series.  IY lasted too long but was good when I did watch/read it.



The only time I ever hated Akane was when she wore tha tpower outfit and was all dur hur hur I be better than you Ranma! and then said that if Ranma hit her she'd never forgive him. Man he should have hit that bitch good.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

Well Akane was always consider a tomboy I think.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2008)

ARRRGGG~! NO KISS!? -throws random person-

this


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

Well at least they will be together again from then on at least.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 17, 2008)

I, too, am disappointed that there was no kiss. The setup was perfect when Inuyasha pulled Kagome out of the well.


----------



## Zenou (Jun 17, 2008)

No kiss for Kagome.

3 kids for Sango.

Epic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2008)

no...kiss*cry*


fuck, 3 kids for sango and no kiss to kagome? wtf?


----------



## Shade (Jun 17, 2008)

Good ending but kinda underwhelming considering we've waited years for it.

Does Takahashi have something against Inuyasha and Kagome kissing? :gonk

LOL @ note which says to 'anticipate Rumiko Takahashi's new work'.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 17, 2008)

Rumiko has something against her main characters kissing.

The ending was kinda... meh. I wasn't expecting much after Ranma 1/2 and Lum, though...



Agmaster said:


> Fuck Akane Tendo.  Ruining such a banging family.  And *fuck Rumiko for sticking Ryougha with a pig lover and ukyo with....the cross dresser or did someone else end up near her*?



I agree with this. 



hcheng02 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought that she never had a choice and that she would always have to go back in the end. This was implied with her grandmother going back despite having a lover in the other world. Otherwise, you're right. It was a stupid decision.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was never mentioned, though. And it made Van's "I will never let you go again" kinda pointless.






hcheng02 said:


> Well then you would basically be removing 2/3 of the plot in Inuyasha.
> 
> Well at least Kagome was way more patient with Inuyasha and got along reasonable well with Kikyo (when she wasn't trying to kill her.) So that made her a little less annoying. Plus, she's hotter than Akane.



With this I agree.



hcheng02 said:


> I don't understand something about Kikyo though. In the beginning she was obsessed with killing Inuyasha - originally out of revenge but later out of a jealous desire to be with him. However, later in the series she just kind of drops that death wish and just wants to kill Naraku. Did Rumiko ever explain why Kikyo changed her mind?



Rumiko sucks at characterization?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 17, 2008)

Shade said:


> Does Takahashi have something against Inuyasha and Kagome kissing? :gonk



I forgot, did any of her past main couples kiss either? Like Ranma and Akane.


----------



## Zenou (Jun 17, 2008)

RT sucks at endings. This one was decent for a RT ending. Be glad.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2008)

I wonder if inuyasha is gonna tap eventually


----------



## son_michael (Jun 17, 2008)

well thats it huh.....that was a preety weak ending....so was kagome 21 in that ending? cause it says she lost contact with inuyasha for 3 years but then when she went back she was gone for 3 years....so she's 21 right?


lol at calling seshomaru brother in law,couldn't rumiko show her getting married 



Sango has 3 kids and yet we still never got to see them kiss


----------



## mayumi (Jun 17, 2008)

umm, how does the ending answer the half-human and human kagome issue? inuyasha continues living while kagome dies after some time.
not the best ending but its been so long to come to this point.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 17, 2008)

son_michael said:


> well thats it huh.....that was a preety weak ending....so was kagome 21 in that ending? cause it says she lost contact with inuyasha for 3 years but then when she went back she was gone for 3 years....so she's 21 right?
> 
> 
> lol at calling seshomaru brother in law,couldn't rumiko show her getting married
> ...



She was 18.  Kagome finished up Highschool and decided on where she wanted to live as a legal adult.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 17, 2008)

Wesley said:


> She was 18.  Kagome finished up Highschool and decided on where she wanted to live as a legal adult.



wasn't she 15 when the series started?


if so then she's now 21 because it says she was away from inuyasha for 3 years and then she was with him for 3 years


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2008)

mayumi said:


> umm, how does the ending answer the half-human and human kagome issue? inuyasha continues living while kagome dies after some time.
> not the best ending but its been so long to come to this point.



Well see logically we don't know that, the jewel could have affected her aging somehow, or perhaps some dna from inu, or maybe even reincarnation again with her memories intact. If she can go through time just with the strength of her feelings, none of these possibilities should be out of the relm of..well possibility. See that's probably why she left it open so much, for people's imagination


@micheal - Actually she's 19 now.  A year passed from kagome falling down the well to the time when they destroyed naraku, then 3 years passed and kagome fell down the well again and stayed there.


----------



## Zenou (Jun 17, 2008)

son_michael said:


> well thats it huh.....that was a preety weak ending....so was kagome 21 in that ending? cause it says she lost contact with inuyasha for 3 years but then when she went back she was gone for 3 years....so she's 21 right?
> 
> 
> lol at calling seshomaru brother in law,couldn't rumiko show her getting married
> ...



We already saw them kiss.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2008)

I still wonder if inuyasha is ever gonna tap


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 17, 2008)

cheesy cliche ending is cheesy and cliche... Ranma's ending was better.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 17, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I still wonder if inuyasha is ever gonna tap



They're married.  Obviously he did.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 17, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> @micheal - Actually she's 19 now.  A year passed from kagome falling down the well to the time when they destroyed naraku, then 3 years passed and kagome fell down the well again and stayed there.




lol ok lets go through this together because no matter how I look at it I see 6 years passing when we view the final page...so lets go through this step by step

HERE we learn 3 years have passed since kagome dissapeared in the well


 HERE we see kagome telling us its been 3 years since she's been to the feudal era which confirms she's 3 years older


ok now  THIS is the confusing page

here kagome says during the 3 years she was away alot of things changed,now your all probably thinking she means during the 3 years she was  in her world

but  in ths page..


she says she's been training to make medicines and purifications...but keep in mind she's still talking about the changes that have happened in the 3 years...so this why I thought she was talking about a new 3 years she spent in the feudal era and not the previous 3 in her era


lol sorry if I confused you but do you see what im saying? that whole priestess page dosen't make sense






Zeno said:


> We already saw them kiss.




I forgot...could you tell me what chapter that was?


----------



## Zenou (Jun 17, 2008)

Not sure what chapter, but Miroku was unconscious and Sango kissed him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2008)

@son - Miroku and sango were talking about 3 years since kagome disappeared after she  destroyed naraku. Kagome when she was with her friends was 3 years after she destroyed naraku, finishing highschool in those 3 years, and she was at the graduation

And when she was talking about it when she went back to the past, she was talking about what happened while she was finishing up high school.

The time switches around alot in the chapter..


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

Well I am glad that every important character survived in the end and is it possible that Kohaku and Rin will fall in love someday since they have both been dead for a little awhile in being in common.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 17, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> @son - Miroku and sango were talking about 3 years since kagome disappeared after she  destroyed naraku. Kagome when she was with her friends was 3 years after she destroyed naraku, finishing highschool in those 3 years, and she was at the graduation
> 
> And when she was talking about it when she went back to the past, she was talking about what happened while she was finishing up high school.
> 
> The time switches around alot in the chapter..




yeah I know that....did you read all of my post? the thing im confused with is when kagome says she's been practicing medicine and purifications but she was talking about all the things that have changed in 3 years before that and she associated herself learning medicine and doing purifications at the same time she was talking about how everyone changed in 3 years..which leads me to believe the 3 years kagome refers to is a different 3 years then the 3 years she was away from inuyasha


lol it dosen't really matter anyway but...you know I wanna make sure everyone understands what the hell im talking about and then you guys can tell me if im wrong or not


so read my previous post and this 1 again..and if your still confused.... well I guess ill just have to let it go..lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2008)

Yea i'm still confused 

@emporer - not likely, kohaku said he wasn't going back to visit ever, he may have put on a smiling face, but he probably felt like it was dredging up memories he wanted to leave behind, so he left them. Not to mention the fact that sesshoumaru frequently comes and goes bringing rin stuff such as kimono's and junk(which in that time was a courtship kind of thing that people did to who they were promised to, especially kimono's..i think rinkohaku is dead pretty much)


----------



## son_michael (Jun 17, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yea i'm still confused




ok well im gonna give it 1 last try...bassically my explanation is...


 on this page she says the 3 years she was gone shippou and everyone bla bla bla,note that sota said she was gone and then kagome references her being gone....which could indicate she's saying the 3 years she was gone from her world


 now on this page... she's saying she's learned medicine and purifications*while she's talking about what changed in 3 years* meaning she's including herself in the explanation of whats been changed in 3 years in the feudal era......so if thats the case then that means she's talking about yet another 3 years in the feudal era



do you understand what im saying now?  if not then I give up....-___-


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well I am glad that every important character survived in the end and is it possible that Kohaku and Rin will fall in love someday since they have both been dead for a little awhile in being in common.



Don't count on it as soon as she reaches 16 Sesshoumaru will be hitting that nine ways till sunday. 

I mean the guy searched for over fifty years for a sword. I'm willing to bet he will wait a few years for some booty.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 17, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> Don't count on it as soon as she reaches 16 Sesshoumaru will be hitting that nine ways till sunday.
> 
> I mean the guy searched for over fifty years for a sword. I'm willing to bet he will wait a few years for some booty.



that would be gross


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2008)

son_michael said:


> that would be gross



I doubt time is so literal for youkai, especially in that time period(and in japan no less), i'd assume the rules are off as soon as she reaches a specific age and decided to stay in a human village or stay with him)

And no i still didn't get your explanation


----------



## son_michael (Jun 17, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I doubt time is so literal for youkai, especially in that time period(and in japan no less), i'd assume the rules are off as soon as she reaches a specific age and decided to stay in a human village or stay with him)
> 
> And no i still didn't get your explanation




yeah but she was like a daughter to him always following him and worshiping him....I just think it would really be a gross relationship


well I gave it my best shot, I wont try to explain it anymore...if anybody who reads my previous post's knows what the hell im talking about then please feel free to add your oppinions


as it stands I think kagome is 21 when the series ends


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2008)

son_michael said:


> yeah but she was like a daughter to him always following him and worshiping him....I just think it would really be a gross relationship



That itself is debatable..and as we know feelings change over time no matter what they were of course, that being said, i probably would have said the same thing as you at one time, but now i know that manga/anime has always been this way about things like age (that and she'll probably older anyways)


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 17, 2008)

son_michael said:


> yeah but she was like a daughter to him always following him and worshiping him....I just think it would really be a gross relationship
> 
> 
> well I gave it my best shot, I wont try to explain it anymore...if anybody who reads my previous post's knows what the hell im talking about then please feel free to add your oppinions
> ...



Actually the series never said what Sesshoumaru thought of her but Sesshoumaru's mother quickly compared their relationship to the one his father carried on with Inuyasha's mother so....


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 18, 2008)

Well the ending was pleasent and I'm glad it was streched to nearly 40 pages instead of a quick 20.  And from Souta's comments it seems that Kagome might've retained the ability to go through the well and not stuck in the past.   

And like the Spoilers said, Sango and Miroku didn't waste time getting busy.  And I had to chuckle with their kid's interaction with Inuyasha and Shippou.   

Though the one thing I have to wonder is why Rin still looked young.  I was expecting her to be a teenager by the end.  

Be honest, I was also expecting Rin and Kohaku to end up together, but like you all mentioned seems Sesshoumaru does have a thing for her.  


Now wonder what Rumiko next project is going to be about?


----------



## _Mika (Jun 18, 2008)

yea, Rin didnt age a day... Honestly, the ending was very rushed. I kinda of felt like she had a hand cramp and was like, ' fuck lets just finish this already'. 

just some plain, old fan service... but hell i guess i cant complain too much because we got our happy ending out of her


----------



## son_michael (Jun 18, 2008)

is anyone gonna actually read/watch another thing made by this woman?



as far as im concerned she entices people with the prospect of her characters kissing and then never delivers.....I wont be reading her manga anymore...im tired of being dissapointed



also please someone tell me when sango and miroku kissed


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 18, 2008)

Well Kohaku and Shippo didn't age either.


----------



## snaza (Jun 18, 2008)

i think you might be getting confused on this part ( if not then just ignore this)

*Spoiler*: __ 




kagome says she was int he well for 3 days.

kagome says it's been 3 years since she came back

kagome says that, while she was gone for 3 years, this, that and some other crap happened. ( the same 3 years)

and know that she's back shes learning to use herbs and stuff....





hoped that helped mon. also, i liked the ending. happy go lucky, my kinda ending.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 18, 2008)

snaza said:


> i think you might be getting conused on this part ( if not then just ignore this)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




keep reading my post's to see if you can understand why im saying I think kagome was in the feudal era for an additional 3 years




if you cant then there's no need to respond


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 18, 2008)

So everyone agrees that it was for the best that Naruku died. And that Miroku and Sango to have three kids already.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 18, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So everyone agrees that it was for the best that Naruku died. And that Miroku and Sango to have three kids already.



why would anyone disagree?


----------



## snaza (Jun 18, 2008)

son_michael said:


> keep reading my post's to see if you can understand why im saying I think kagome was in the feudal era for an additional 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes i understand why you tihnk theres another 3 years, but kagome says: "during the three years i was gone, some things had changed. ( meaning shes talking about the tings that changed while she was in the present.) " and while under the instruction of kababe, i've been learning to make medicenes and helping in purifications." so shes saying, this, that, and this happened while i was gone, and now that i'm back i'm doing this.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2008)

wow ending was epic fail


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2008)

well even so, regardless of the failtastic dip the manga took and then finished off with, i have to be grateful it wasn't as crappy as the anime version, almost nothing can beat that level of crap


----------



## son_michael (Jun 18, 2008)

snaza said:


> yes i understand why you tihnk theres another 3 years, but kagome says: "during the three years i was gone, some things had changed. ( meaning shes talking about the tings that changed while she was in the present.) " and while under the instruction of kababe, i've been learning to make medicenes and helping in purifications." so shes saying, this, that, and this happened while i was gone, and now that i'm back i'm doing this.



well im glad you understand



I disagree with what you think though..it deffinetley seems like she's saying that she was apart of everyone changing in the 3 years


but hey maybe its a translation error


----------



## FireEel (Jun 18, 2008)

snaza said:


> yes i understand why you tihnk theres another 3 years, but kagome says: "during the three years i was gone, some things had changed. ( meaning shes talking about the tings that changed while she was in the present.) " and while under the instruction of kababe, i've been learning to make medicenes and helping in purifications." so shes saying, this, that, and this happened while i was gone, and now that i'm back i'm doing this.



I agree with this.

Anyway, ending was decent. Loved Sango's children, and LOL @ Kagome calling Sessy "nii-san!"


----------



## Aeon (Jun 18, 2008)

The two things I wanted most, Sango calling Miroku by name and the long-awaited kiss between Inuyasha and Kagome, were left unfulfilled. What a disappointment...


----------



## TigerTwista (Jun 18, 2008)

Shoot I'm happy its finally over, I don't have to hear my friend keep complaining about "Oh look we're fighting Naraku! oh wait never mind its a clone, Oh look we're fighting him again! No no wait he escaped again, but we're fighting incarnations now!  Oh look we got a jewel, no no never mind we lost it."  Yea according to him thats how it went XD but still, I was expecting to at least see the kissing scene :/ (I suppose the movie doesn't count neh? lol)


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jun 18, 2008)

I think it could have been a little better, i mean no one is REALLY going to be satisfied with any ending thats not there own.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2008)

littleblondepunk said:


> I think it could have been a little better, i mean no one is REALLY going to be satisfied with any ending thats not there own.....



_I would have been satisfied with a kiss, it would not have been that hard to implement.._


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm just now reading and on page 4, nobody looks any different, not even Rin.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 18, 2008)

Where's the Kagome and Inuyasha great kiss!? *Fuck this shit what happend to Koga anyway!?* What happend to Seshomaru don't tell me the only thing he do is visiting Rin and What happend to the monk that raise Miroko he's dead or someting?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I would've like seeing Koga concede to Inuyasha


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 18, 2008)

I think Koga isn't very popular to be in the final scene but he was part of the plot long time ago even Kikyou save the bastard risking her life... oh well this end was rush and the only part i like was Sango babys (Luck bastard that monk)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Where's the Kagome and Inuyasha great kiss!? *Fuck this shit what happend to Koga anyway!?* What happend to Seshomaru don't tell me the only thing he do is visiting Rin and What happend to the monk that raise Miroko he's dead or someting?



He's at his temple, why would rumic bother to show him?

No kiss i know...

Koga was written out of the story before the final battle, rumic initially said she wanted to kill him off but due to other factors she settled on a nondeath solution instead

Sesshoumaru visits rin...what ELSE does he do anyway?

Yes the ending was subpar but...its better than the anime ver and it was to be expected


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2008)

3 down, 7 to go.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 18, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> He's at his temple, why would rumic bother to show him?
> 
> No kiss i know...
> 
> ...



Well she could have made him Sango babysitter but why bother do someting nice for him huh!?

Sesshoumaru was plaing to became a conqueror and steal Tesaiga but he trade this dream just to visit Rin... don't you think its just stupid?

Oh i didn't know Rumic was paling to kill him off thanks but she didn't thats the worst thing she could have done to a character anyway +reps for ya.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 18, 2008)

No manga ever ends in a fulfilling way aside from shoujo manga and not all of them too. :/

I've stopped reading Inuyasha a long time ago lol 

So it finally ends. guess Rumiko got bored too that she didn't end it good.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2008)

On page 22.

I'm not hooked on Phonics my net is just unbelievably slow.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm just happy that Sesshoumaru wasn't killed off since he was a bad guy at first.


----------



## snaza (Jun 18, 2008)

i never really likd kouga anyway, i think it would have been a better plot with him dead. and the monk that raised miroku is basicly fodder, if he died i think you'd be the only one that would actualy care. sesshomaru is the pimp of inuyasha, he can't be killed by anyone. exept rumic.....


----------



## Sumeragi (Jun 18, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Can you explain why you didn't like the Escaflowne ending?


I agree with Gabzilla. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



If you were a girl living a boring mundane life in which the guy you liked/loved/whatever didn't give a damn about you--then you got transported to an exotic world where you actually had power and could do something important for that world, _and_ there was a hot guy whom you had developed some feelings for (a king no less!) who was in love with you, WHY IN HELL WOULD YOU GO BACK?! 





icemaster143 said:


> Don't count on it as soon as she reaches 16 Sesshoumaru will be hitting that nine ways till sunday.
> 
> I mean the guy searched for over fifty years for a sword. I'm willing to bet he will wait a few years for some booty.


Sesshoumaru bringing Rin gifts...awww.  He dissed his father and Inuyasha for being with a human girl, and now look at him.  

I love how he glared at Kagome when she called him "Onii-san".  And it's cool that she's finally wearing the right clothes for the time zone.

Oh, I just read it again and noticed something--Kirara went off with Kohaku.  demon cats ftw


Now if CLAMP would only finish X/1999...*sigh*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2008)

lol yea kagome wearing such a garb just made it solidify that that's where she was staying for good..every other time she's in her school uniform


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 19, 2008)

I doubt that Kirara is having that kind of relationship with Kohaku.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jun 19, 2008)

It was a nice ending but ya as an earlier poster said, most people will not like the ending. I'm gonna really miss the characters of the sengoku jidai.


----------



## MOTO (Jun 19, 2008)

Sumeragi said:


> Sesshoumaru bringing Rin gifts...awww.  He dissed his father and Inuyasha for being with a human girl, and now look at him.


Yeah so pathetic.

eh I'm just relieved that Inuyasha is finally over but I'm also a bit sad.

I actually liked the ending because Inuyasha and Kagome stayed together despite there being no kiss.


----------



## hinata-chan87 (Jun 19, 2008)

It was a blah ending. I don't love it but it was ok. I expect so  much for this ending for Inuyasha and Kagome and although you know they are together I wan a proof of their love... man one kiss .. Is that to much to ask for?  In the end I like  Miroku and Sango and their kids ....


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 19, 2008)

The SesRin made me happy. pek



Sumeragi said:


> I agree with Gabzilla.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Amen to that


----------



## MaPHacK (Jun 19, 2008)

I am sorry if this seems out of place but I didn't really feel like reading through 768 posts but is the manga still continuing?  I know the anime stopped dead in its tracks around episode 167 or something like that?  I would really like to see the end of this show dammit.  Is the manga still going, and if so how far past the anime is it by now?


----------



## son_michael (Jun 19, 2008)

MaPHacK said:


> I am sorry if this seems out of place but I didn't really feel like reading through 768 posts but is the manga still continuing?  I know the anime stopped dead in its tracks around episode 167 or something like that?  I would really like to see the end of this show dammit.  Is the manga still going, and if so how far past the anime is it by now?




the manga is finished,the last chapter just came out this week


you can read it all on   one manga.com


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 19, 2008)

intresting ending, but wont the prersent day world miss kagome at all? that seems like an unresolved plothole. and why does youkais even exist if there is no more shikon no tama?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 19, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> intresting ending, but wont the present day world miss kagome at all? that seems like an unresolved plothole. and why does youkais even exist if there is no more shikon no tama?



I'm sure Kagome's family miss her.  But from what Souta said about Kagome getting married means she still has the ability to travel through the well back to the present.

As for the Youkai's, their existance wasn't dependant on the Shikon no tama, except those stuck inside with Midoriko.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> intresting ending, but wont the prersent day world miss kagome at all? that seems like an unresolved plothole. and why does youkais even exist if there is no more shikon no tama?



Youkai exist because of the general carnage and destruction during the warring states period.  Fuedal Japan, as far as Inuyasha is concerned, is a breeding ground for superstition and youkai.  Point and case, the Shikon no tama was born from a large number of youkai banning together to defeat a miko.

As for Kagome being missed in the present day, she *is* probably considered the sickest person to have ever graduated from her school.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jun 19, 2008)

Not a bad ending, I guess.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 20, 2008)

It had an ending, given that this is Rumiko we're talking about, that's impressive. I definitely wanted to see them kiss.

Any word out on the street about her new project? Except of course that it will have the same character types all over again.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2008)

And that it'll probably take place somewhere in Asia.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2008)

Still doesn't answer why there are no demons around in Kagome's time though.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 20, 2008)

Because they are either in hiding or they were all killed off.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2008)

Or maybe its because they've blended in, its not that hard to assume such, as they do have human forms..


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

I am pretty sure that Sesshoumaru is still alive in present day at least.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2008)

No demons exist in the present day, yet nobody can kill Inuyasha or Sesshomaru off.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree that both Inuyasha or Sesshomaru are still alive in the present out there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2008)

It was never stated that all demons are gone, they just arent shown or revealed to be there


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

I see since I only remember two demons in present time which was the Noh Mask and the Soul Piper.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2008)

Noh was filler and Soul Piper was transcendant.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

Filler? But it was in the manga too?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2008)

Not filler filler but filler as it didn't serve a purpose but to introduce Inuyasha to Souta.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

But didn't they get a shikon shard from the Noh Mask?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2008)

indeed they did, that proves that time ISNT a loop, cause if it was then obviously the noh mask wouldn't have been in the tree, cause they already picked it up.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

So that why they couldn't get the shard back in the past in that tree.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 22, 2008)

yea......pretty much


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

I see and thanks for answering my question too.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 24, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I am pretty sure that Sesshoumaru is still alive in present day at least.



All the demons that are either naturally good at illusions like the takuni and kitsune or powerful & humanlike like Sesshomura and Kouga are probably still around. They just keep on the down low.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree that Kouga and his two helpers are probably still alive as well.


----------



## Kek (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering what has happend with Sesshomaru and Rin? 

I like the pairing, but I haven't read the manga (which i plan to start soon) and was wondering what happened between them now that the manga is over.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2008)

Kek said:


> Hello, I was wondering what has happend with Sesshomaru and Rin?
> 
> I like the pairing, but I haven't read the manga (which i plan to start soon) and was wondering what happened between them now that the manga is over.



rin stayed with kaede until she was old enough to decide if she really wanted to be with sesshoumaru forever or not. Sesshoumaru visits her all the time and brings her stuff.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 27, 2008)

i think rin looks cute

i would have liked more koga though

he is badass

i also love kohaku, he is a motafuka beast now


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> rin stayed with kaede until she was old enough to decide if she really wanted to be with sesshoumaru forever or not. Sesshoumaru visits her all the time and brings her stuff.



Aww, that's cute. pek

Well, time to read the manga in its entireity,


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 6, 2008)

This manga is worth reading alright.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 9, 2008)

New Inuyasha OVA coming out soon, based on the manga chapter "kuroi(black) tessaiga"




We only have this one episode confirmed, but i'm thinking they'll do many until they hit the end of the series, maybe even redo the whole ending(hopefully cause i didn't like a lot of what rumiko put out there)


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2008)

Lord Sesshomaru is good

I can just imagine this in HD.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 9, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> New Inuyasha OVA coming out soon, based on the manga chapter "kuroi(black) tessaiga"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!   

Looks like Rumiko is following Ken Akamatsu's steps in continuing to tell the story via OVA's.    So if there is enough people who buy it, there surely will be more until the true conclusion and retell the ending, sorta like how Evangelion reconned itself.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

This is great news indeed.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 16, 2008)

So what does this mean exactly O_o? And wuts an OVA xD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 16, 2008)

Bleach said:


> So what does this mean exactly O_o? And wuts an OVA xD



Original video animation, it means there won't be a TV broadcast XD


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2008)

no clue but inuyasha rocks.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2008)

He just explained it^

Please don't be ignorant


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 19, 2008)

I read the last 20 chapters. I'm sorry, this was all just way too convenient of an ending. I know that manga had to tie up loose ends, but everything just fell into place way too predictably.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2008)

i think everybody agrees with that, but the trainwreck had to be stopped sometime


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 20, 2008)

so what happened to kikyo? I am not going to read the rest of the manga just to find that out

spoil me


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

She died, but for a good cause.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ What good cause? She probably just wanted out of the manga like Naraku did. THat's the only way I could see him losing that easily...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Kohaku, Kagome, Inuyasha's heart.  Need I go on?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> ^^ What good cause? She probably just wanted out of the manga like Naraku did. THat's the only way I could see him losing that easily...



Naraku killed her by filling a corrupted shikon no kakera with shouki, it slowly degenerated her body until nothing was left


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 20, 2008)

SO how did Kohaku survive without a shikon shard? Where is Sesshomaru and the dozens of good demons in the present? Has shippo done ANYTHING useful?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> SO how did Kohaku survive without a shikon shard? Where is Sesshomaru and the dozens of good demons in the present? Has shippo done ANYTHING useful?



Kohaku survived with the power of sango's love apparently that was channeled through the power of the jewel, it made him not die

The thing about the present and past was never explained

No shippo has not done anything useful although he does go off to train to become an adult kitsune.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 22, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kohaku survived with the power of sango's love apparently that was channeled through the power of the jewel, it made him not die
> 
> The thing about the present and past was never explained
> 
> No shippo has not done anything useful although he does go off to train to become an adult kitsune.



Gay

Gayer

About right.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 3, 2008)

Link removed

Inuyasha's first animated appearance for 4 years


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Aug 3, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Link removed
> 
> Inuyasha's first animated appearance for 4 years



I faved that vid


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2008)

Already been posted.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

try direct manga .com


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 3, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Knights win
> 
> Inuyasha's first animated appearance for 4 years



Screw Inuyasha, that must be like Ranma's first appearance in 10 years!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2008)

Screw Ranma, that must be Ataru's first apperance in like 20 years!


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 3, 2008)

SCREW IT ALL! I KEEP THE MONEY!

On a serious note, god damn the end of Inuyasha was disappointing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 3, 2008)

lol well atleast it was much better than the anime ending


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 4, 2008)

lol you guys are hilarious. That was really interesting is there a sub out? What is this theatre like a hall of fame for anime or something?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2008)

so is ending worth it to bother reading the 500 something chapters of this


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2008)

Too many mixed opinions, you might want to see for yourself.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 10, 2008)

Haha, I just watched the Robot Chicken Comi-Con Panel, and they said they are going to have an Inuyasha skit, and mentioned it's going to be "Technical Porn".

This is going to be good.


----------



## Gorgatron (Sep 13, 2008)

So who was stronger between Inuyaha and Sesshoumaru? Also does Kagome have a mullet?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2008)

I believe Sesshomaru is stronger, and Kagome doesn't have a mullet:S

Did you bump this just for that?:S


----------



## Majeh (Sep 13, 2008)

Before Sesshomaru got his OWN sword near the end I say Inuyasha with all the sword techniques he has. But Sesshomarus new sword makes it difficult to even want to get near him. Plus sesshomaru is very calm and collected so hes definitely a much smarter person in battles. So I say Sesshomaru.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2008)

Majeh said:


> Before Sesshomaru got his OWN sword near the end I say Inuyasha with all the sword techniques he has. But Sesshomarus new sword makes it difficult to even want to get near him. Plus sesshomaru is very calm and collected so hes definitely a much smarter person in battles. So I say Sesshomaru.



Indeed Bakusaiga is a force to be reckoned with, but they're both haxxed strong in their own ways..especially Inuyasha with meidou zangetsuha


----------



## Gorgatron (Sep 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I believe Sesshomaru is stronger, and Kagome doesn't have a mullet:S
> 
> Did you bump this just for that?:S



Yes! Funny always resembled a mullet to me.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 19, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Indeed Bakusaiga is a force to be reckoned with, but they're both haxxed strong in their own ways..especially Inuyasha with meidou zangetsuha



If i remember correctly was there a scene when Inuyasha sent like a barage of meidous with 1 swing at some1.? I cant remember or not but if that is the case then yes, it would probly be difficult for either 1 of them to get near eachother enough to actually fight. Swords gone tho = Sesshomaru win.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 2, 2009)

bump...

I never finished the manga (too repetitive to read) but i've always been interested in the ending.  However, I don't want to read the whole manga though.  I'm thinking of reading 30-50 chapters before the ending just so I can have a full understanding of it.

my question is do i even need to read the last 50 chapters to understand the ending or can I read less?  Is there a specific chapter I should start on?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2009)

No, you pretty much need to read all of it.


----------



## snaza (Aug 2, 2009)

actually i skipped every thing after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that weird mirror girl dying and i still understood the ending.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 2, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Haha, I just watched the Robot Chicken Comi-Con Panel, and they said they are going to have an Inuyasha skit, and mentioned it's going to be "Technical Porn".
> 
> This is going to be good.



Lol I can't wait either XD!


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 2, 2009)

Sango>ALL the best ninja ever too bad her relevance and power became a joke all because of the Hax Swords they are worst than Diablo 2 hackers!


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2009)

I find it funny how Kagome was the only one that went without a power up through out the entire series.  She didn't even have any formal miko training to bring about her latent potentional.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 2, 2009)

Not really power ups but she did power up. O-o?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Not really power ups but she did power up. O-o?



At best she picked up an enchanted arrow after passing some test and if I'm not mistaken, she didn't even end up using it herself.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 3, 2009)

^And thats why this manga fails so much only the swords get new power not even Inuyasha got any type of new power only his sword if somebody steal Tesaiga the only thing this guy could do to Naraku is using his nails


----------



## Bleach (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't really care if Kagome got a power up or not because she was already strong I guess, she just didn't know. The swords were good enuff


----------



## Wesley (Aug 3, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> ^And thats why this manga fails so much only the swords get new power not even Inuyasha got any type of new power only his sword if somebody steal Tesaiga the only thing this guy could do to Naraku is using his nails



Sango did recieve an upgrade though.  Probably one of the better ones in the entire series.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 3, 2009)

The characters don't get upgrades either way..besides Inuyasha who learned how to switch from his regular form to his youkai form, drastically enhancing his abilitiy


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 3, 2009)

snaza said:


> actually i skipped every thing after
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i was so sad when kanna was killed, i liked her .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow... been so long since someone posted here. Lol. Reviving this.

Also, i'm reading it now :]


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jun 29, 2010)

Just started reading this, I watched its original run in Canada as a kid. I'm in the starting part (Just finished where they fight the feudal lord who was possessed by a frog).

Is it worth reading to the end or is it disappointing?


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 29, 2010)

Kumiko should have made Sesshomaru the main character and made Kikyou his woman!!!


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jun 29, 2010)

inu yasha sucks lol.  Read it if you like but I was highly disappointed.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 29, 2010)

Claire Farron said:


> Just started reading this, I watched its original run in Canada as a kid. I'm in the starting part (Just finished where they fight the feudal lord who was possessed by a frog).
> 
> Is it worth reading to the end or is it disappointing?



It's pretty disappointing but a step up from both anime, you may get a better experience since you can read the series in one sitting volume to volume without having to wait for it chapter to chapter, it works better that way.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 29, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Kumiko should have made Sesshomaru the main character and made Kikyou his woman!!!



Kikyou is such a selfish bitch, why the hell would Sesshomaru waste his time looking at such a failure like her?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

Make sure you watch the second anime, Final Act, as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 29, 2010)

Blah...just watch the anme and final act, slogging through 500+ chapters is worse than the 193 episodes of the anime


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jun 30, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> Blah...just watch the anme and final act, slogging through 500+ chapters is worse than the 193 episodes of the anime



but I'm bored im unemployed and need something to do lol


----------



## Bleach (Jun 30, 2010)

Inuyasha sure is the way to go then. Will take up quite a bit of time lol


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2011)

I have never read a manga yet with a story as complete as InuYasha's, well FMA can but moving on. You won't be disappointed in it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2011)

Inuyasha and Kagome. Platonic couple is platonic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Cool stry bro, they're about as platonic as Inuyasha and Kikyou  and considering they are the same person, that's saying something


----------



## son_michael (Feb 9, 2013)

whats the point of an epilogue if it's basically the exact same thing the entire series has been? 


I hate these mangaka's...They toy with you the whole series, making you yearn to see true romance(or other things such as Tsuna's mafia leadership in Hitman Reborn) and we get NOTHING.  Even Sango and Miroku felt exactly the same, the difference is they have kids but if you took the kids out of the chapter you wouldn't even realize they're married or in love.


Kagome chose to stay in an ancient time period so she can play priestess? She and Inuyasha's relationship is basically the same with barely any romance whatsoever? 

F this Mangaka..I'm sick of this, first Reborn's garbage ending and now this...these mangaka all suck


----------



## Addams (Feb 9, 2013)

Ah well, Inuyasha/Kagome always has been an awful couple anyway. Kagome is boring as hell and just a poor man version of Kikyo.


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2013)

Decent epilogue. 

The generic baddie of the chapter felt like a rehash of Kagome proving herself not to be Kikyo from the Tsubaki arc.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Feb 9, 2013)

Are y'all talking about the "Since Then" chapter? I don't think it's supposed to be an epilogue. It was just a little stand-alone adventure story for charity.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 9, 2013)

Interesting.

I'm surprised Sesshomaru even knows Shippou's name


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't think you guys should have been expecting so much from Rumiko  if i wasn't long since used to her antics i would have probably been pissed that we had to wait 5 years for an epilogue that basically calls back to earlier in the series  and resolves nothing in particular on top of waiting 10 years of the original series with no payoff with the actual ending 

Her forte is at extremely drawn out build up fillerish material, with no payoff   It was the same in Ranma where she just ended it basically with no real resolution, and let's not forget the infamous Mermaid Saga ending 

Rinne is the same thing too and will end the same way.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2013)

did not know about that nice


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2013)

Addams said:


> Ah well, Inuyasha/Kagome always has been an awful couple anyway. Kagome is boring as hell and just a poor man version of Kikyo.



I second that


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2013)

The Kagome Kikyou war still rages on, even 15 years later, that's crazy dudes


----------



## Addams (Feb 10, 2013)

What war ? No one in his right mind would say that Kagome isn't a boring character.

That's one of the things about manga and anime that at least everybody can agree on.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 10, 2013)

Mider T said:


> U mad.             ?



I was, yes....I can't help thinking that your post and this subsequent post is a waste of space....


----------



## Hollow Prince (Feb 10, 2013)

Kikyo x Inuyasha foreverz!


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Feb 10, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I'm surprised Sesshomaru even knows Shippou's name



I lol'd hard at that.  Though I thought it was Jaken...? Plus the fact that Sessh is just floating above Sango's hut, all "la la la don't mind me just protecting this one house and saying fuck all y'all other villagers".



Inuhanyou said:


> I don't think you guys should have been expecting so much from Rumiko  if i wasn't long since used to her antics i would have probably been pissed that we had to wait 5 years for an epilogue that basically calls back to earlier in the series  and resolves nothing in particular on top of waiting 10 years of the original series with no payoff with the actual ending
> 
> Her forte is at extremely drawn out build up fillerish material, with no payoff   It was the same in Ranma where she just ended it basically with no real resolution, and let's not forget the infamous Mermaid Saga ending



Well, again, I don't think this was supposed to be a proper epilogue. Just a little fillery handout.

On the other hand -- and I may get shanked for this -- I actually enjoyed the original ending. Maybe that's just 'cause I like open endings. 



Inuhanyou said:


> The Kagome Kikyou war still rages on, even 15 years later, that's crazy dudes



It nevar ends.  It's still not as bad as Kagura/Sess/Rin, though.



Addams said:


> What war ? No one in his right mind would say that Kagome isn't a boring character.
> 
> That's one of the things about manga and anime that at least everybody can agree on.



I like her.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I'm surprised Sesshomaru even knows Shippou's name



That was Jagan speaking.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm surprised Jaken knows Shippou's name.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2013)

i like kagome never hated her or found her boring. what did people expect to see kagome and inuyasha sleeping together, or what.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Feb 10, 2013)

I think that's literally what people wanted. They wanted an elaborate wedding, 2.5 dog-eared babies and a castle in the sky.

Silly fangirls, only Sessmom gets a castle in the sky.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2013)

Mutant Anemone said:


> I think that's literally what people wanted. They wanted an elaborate wedding, 2.5 dog-eared babies and a castle in the sky.
> 
> Silly fangirls, only Sessmom gets a castle in the sky.



Rather it's only romance if the guy falls over himself to tell you how much loves you.


----------



## Moku kage (Feb 10, 2013)

Addams said:


> Ah well, Inuyasha/Kagome always has been an awful couple anyway. Kagome is boring as hell and just *a poor man version of Kikyo*.



Main problem with Kagome indeed. 

It gives the feeling that Inuyasha ends up with her just because Kikyo died.

Like you know, when you want to eat a very good pizza but that you just have some cheap tacos in the fridge. You eat the tacos but only because you have it right there, not because you really wanted it.

What you really wanted that's the pizza, the delicious pizza.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 10, 2013)

At first I was like "Oh cool an epilogue. Lessee what's in store for me"

And then I read it and I was like "........? What was the point?"

As much as I would have loved an epilogue, that was pretty lame and pointless. 

Kagome x Inuyasha 4evur!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Feb 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Rather it's only romance if the guy falls over himself to tell you how much loves you.





Moku kage said:


> Main problem with Kagome indeed.
> 
> It gives the feeling that Inuyasha ends up with her just because Kikyo died.



I don't know, it seemed pretty explicit to me:

"Kagome taught me how to smile. How to believe in people. It's because of her that I have friends. Relying on my friends, shedding tears for others, true strength and kindness... Kagome taught me all of it! Kagome was born for me, and I was born for Kagome!"


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2013)

It was for charity, not a real epilogue.

If Kikyo had really been revived and weren't a soul eating doll made out of clay and ash, things might have been different.  As it were, she tried to drag Inuyasha down to hell with her, but recanted when she came to understand that Naraku was the one that caused them to betray one another.  Frankly, Kikyo was a bit of a bitch in that she didn't tell Inuyasha to give up on her flat out.  All she had going for her was revenge, no chance at all at another life.

That said, while Kagome isn't Kikyo and shouldn't try to be, she should at least make a real effort to become a priestess, especially if she's going to live in he feudal era.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Feb 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It was for charity, not a real epilogue.



This. 



> If Kikyo had really been revived and weren't a soul eating doll made out of clay and ash, things might have been different.  As it were, she tried to drag Inuyasha down to hell with her, but recanted when she came to understand that Naraku was the one that caused them to betray one another.  Frankly, Kikyo was a bit of a bitch in that she didn't tell Inuyasha to give up on her flat out.  All she had going for her was revenge, no chance at all at another life.



Kikyou's character has always puzzled me, but I think I've broken it down into stages:

1) Lonely but good living priestess, mutual loneliness leads to romance with Inuyasha
2) Tricked by Naraku, back from the dead and really pissed off at Inuyasha
3) Still undead, still really pissed off, holds a grudge against Inu even after learning of Naraku's involvement (her low point)
4) Undead, bitter but determined anti-heroine who no longer hates Inu or wants to drag him to hell, focuses anger on Naraku, helps the helpless along the way
5) Redeemed in death Kikyou who sacrifices herself for Kohaku & co., promises to watch over everyone



> That said, while Kagome isn't Kikyo and shouldn't try to be, she should at least make a real effort to become a priestess, especially if she's going to live in he feudal era.



I thought she was, though? In the 558, she says she's been studying under Kaede, learning about purifications and such. And she wears the official garb now, so she seems to be settling into the role.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2013)

I was once in the "Kikyou is such a bitch, she's a villain now", but that was yeaaars ago, when the series was still relatively in its early stages. By the end i was kind of content, considering that Kikyou and Kagome are basically the same person. Kikyou was destined to die that way from the start, so in that way, there was no real "triangle" in the series to begin with 

It was more about Inuyasha letting go of something that had happened in his mind only a few minutes/hours prior to his sealing than actually being a threat to his and kagome's relationship. She was there as an avatar for his guilt basically, although luckily she managed to sooth her own feelings of betrayal too. Vengeful spirits don't usually get to do that.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2013)

I will always regret the fact that Kikyo had the hottest body in the series, bar none.

Maybe Abihime was close...MAYBE!


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Feb 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I was once in the "Kikyou is such a bitch, she's a villain now", but that was yeaaars ago, when the series was still relatively in its early stages. By the end i was kind of content, considering that Kikyou and Kagome are basically the same person. Kikyou was destined to die that way from the start, so in that way, there was no real "triangle" in the series to begin with
> 
> It was more about Inuyasha letting go of something that had happened in his mind only a few minutes/hours prior to his sealing than actually being a threat to his and kagome's relationship. She was there as an avatar for his guilt basically, although luckily she managed to sooth her own feelings of betrayal too. Vengeful spirits don't usually get to do that.



I was the same way, but I was like thirteen so I think I can be forgiven.  It's hard for me to hate anyone in this series. There are a few I'm ambivalent about, though.

And a few that I love.  KOUGA, Y U NO GET CLOSURE?!



Wesley said:


> I will always regret the fact that Kikyo had the hottest body in the series, bar none.
> 
> Maybe Abihime was close...MAYBE!



Necrophilia, awwwrite. :ho

Doesn't Rumiko use the same body model for all her adult female characters?  Or was that the joke and I can't detect sarcasm?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2013)

Mutant Anemone said:


> Necrophilia, awwwrite. :ho
> 
> Doesn't Rumiko use the same body model for all her adult female characters?  Or was that the joke and I can't detect sarcasm?



It might be an anime thing and it might be the fact that Kikyo tended to have more nude scenes than most others who also wore baggy or loose fitting clothing.

But yeah, Kikyo always had this full womanly figure to her.  You saw it when she was first revived and in the 4th movie.  Even when we saw Sango, Kagura, and Kagome in the buff, there was just no comparison.  They were smaller and slimmer.  Probably a typical Japanese woman build, compared to Kikyo's 'Merica! buid.

Abihime had some damn nice curves too.  Kind of a bit pity that the evil fire-flinging, tempermental raptor lady was killed off like she had been.  She was so cool when she'd get pissed off and her eyes would change and her hands would turn into talons.  pek


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Feb 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It might be an anime thing and it might be the fact that Kikyo tended to have more nude scenes than most others who also wore baggy or loose fitting clothing.



True. Though I think it was supposed to showcase her vulnerability more than anything. 



> But yeah, Kikyo always had this full womanly figure to her.  You saw it when she was first revived and in the 4th movie.  Even when we saw Sango, Kagura, and Kagome in the buff, there was just no comparison.  They were smaller and slimmer.  Probably a typical Japanese woman build, compared to Kikyo's 'Merica! buid.



Oh yeeahh, the fourth movie had that shot of her ass crack, didn't it.  Kikyou really does show up nude a lot. Or maybe I'm just imagining things, 'cause I know there's lots of Kagome-in-a-hotspring and Kagura-gets-clothing-damage fanservice as well. For a manga written by a woman, there's a suspicious shortage of nekkid menfolk in this series.  I can think of, uh... Bankotsu and Naraku. And that's it.

But iirc, isn't Kagura rather chesty?



> Abihime had some damn nice curves too.  Kind of a bit pity that the evil fire-flinging, tempermental raptor lady was killed off like she had been.  She was so cool when she'd get pissed off and her eyes would change and her hands would turn into talons.  pek



You know, the only time I understand where Sesshoumaru's leagues of drooling fangirls are coming from, is when he's getting all fangy and transformy. Just something predatory and kinda sexy about it.  Guess it's the same with Abi?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2013)

Mutant Anemone said:


> True. Though I think it was supposed to showcase her vulnerability more than anything.



I found it humorous how her body got up and wondered around on it's own without wearing any clothes whatsoever.  It was just one more thing going wrong with the witch's plan.  



> Oh yeeahh, the fourth movie had that shot of her ass crack, didn't it.  Kikyou really does show up nude a lot. Or maybe I'm just imagining things, 'cause I know there's lots of Kagome-in-a-hotspring and Kagura-gets-clothing-damage fanservice as well. For a manga written by a woman, there's a suspicious shortage of nekkid menfolk in this series.  I can think of, uh... Bankotsu and Naraku. And that's it.



Men knew better to keep their clothes on, otherwise Kagome would throw shit at them.  



> But iirc, isn't Kagura rather chesty?



I didn't think so.  Not especially anyways.  Maybe like Sango.



> You know, the only time I understand where Sesshoumaru's leagues of drooling fangirls are coming from, is when he's getting all fangy and transformy. Just something predatory and kinda sexy about it.  Guess it's the same with Abi?



I like angry, wrathful bird women.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Feb 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I found it humorous how her body got up and wondered around on it's own without wearing any clothes whatsoever.  It was just one more thing going wrong with the witch's plan.



 I wonder where she got her new robes, then.



> Men knew better to keep their clothes on, otherwise Kagome would throw shit at them.



I forgot all about that.  Poor Inu isn't afraid of battling demons, but a little warm water and he's done for.



> I like angry, wrathful bird women.



You're in luck, as I don't think they're especially popular with other men.


----------

